# Wir bleiben treu - Zehn Gründe, den PC den neuen Spiele-Konsolen vorzuziehen



## Gast1669461003 (6. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wir bleiben treu - Zehn Gründe, den PC den neuen Spiele-Konsolen vorzuziehen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Wir bleiben treu - Zehn Gründe, den PC den neuen Spiele-Konsolen vorzuziehen


----------



## oldsql-Triso (6. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt einen Grund, warum die Konsole alle Gründe zu nichte macht: Zelda - Ocarina of Time!


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2013)

Nöö. Sicher nicht der Manga-Quatsch. Zumindest nicht für mich. Es gibt aber andere Spiele die konsolenexklusiv sind und extrem reizen. Und daher ist das Ideal wie immer nicht eine einzige Plattform sondern alle die sich gegenseitig ergänzen.

Außerdem gibts Spiele die sich besser mit dem Pad zocken lassen aber ebenso umgekehrt Spiele, die mit Tastatur und Maus besser laufen.

Und die vielgerühmte Abwärtskompatibilität ist auch nicht immer machbar. Selbst mit Tricks nicht. Beispielsweise Games die selbst mit CPU Bremse zu schnell ablaufen oder ein Outcast, wo es bei Mehrkernprozessoren nicht möglich ist, ein Twon Ha zu nutzen, selbst wenn man versucht, einzelne Kerne zu deaktivieren. Und selbst mit Kompatibilitätsmodis laufen ältere Spiele nicht immer in neueren BS.

Allerdings bestehen beim PC diesbezüglich deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten, keine Frage.


----------



## Klatschal (6. Dezember 2013)

Es kommt drauf an, Shooter gehören für mich auch den PC, das wird auch immer so bleiben. Andere Spiele sind auf der PS einfach genial. Ich würde mich also werder in der Pro- noch in der Kontraregion einordnen.


----------



## mucka24 (6. Dezember 2013)

oldsql-Triso schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Grund, warum die Konsole alle Gründe zu nichte macht: Zelda - Ocarina of Time!


 
Nicht ganz, eigentlich wieder ein Vorteil für den PC. Wenn man das Spiel besitzt, kann man Spiele älterer Konsolen legal in einem Emulator auf einem PC spielen, teils in höheren Auflösungen und mit dem Controller seiner Wahl....


----------



## knarfe1000 (6. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt bis heute keinen vernünftigen (und legalen) Emulator für die PS 3.

Dennoch spricht sehr vieles für den PC.


----------



## mucka24 (6. Dezember 2013)

Aber für den Gamecube...


----------



## knarfe1000 (6. Dezember 2013)

Und was soll ich damit?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2013)

10 Gründe nur ? Da kenne ich mehr. Viel mehr...


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt auch zig Gründe für ein harmonisches Nebeneinander.


----------



## mucka24 (6. Dezember 2013)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Und was soll ich damit?



Es war auf "Zelda - Ocarina of Time" (Gamecube Version  ) bezogen, nicht direkt auf dich, sorry für das Missverständnis...


----------



## grinch66 (6. Dezember 2013)

flexible Hardware könnte aber auch ein Grund dagegen sein


----------



## KingRolk (6. Dezember 2013)

Guter Artikel. Im wesentlichen wurde alles genannt. 



> Wo Konsolen-Spieler nach einigen Jahren und zum Ende einer Generation  mit technischen Einschränkungen leben müssen, können PC-Spieler ihren  Rechner einfach aufrüsten, sofern es ihnen beliebt.


Nur hier sollte wohl ein shitstorm vermieden werden. 
Wenn ich von meinem 2 Jahre alten Rechner der sicher kein Vermögen gekostet hat auf eine der neuen Konsolen wechseln würde müsste ich jetzt schon mit technischen Einschränkungen leben.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2013)

Es ist alles eine Sache der Betrachtungsweise. Klar war die PS3 an der Grenze. Aber soo schlecht sah selbst ein The Last of Us nicht aus. Und die PS4 legt noch einmal eine Schippe drauf.

Daß der PC das kurz- oder mittelfristig toppen wird ist keine Frage. Aber es gibt viele Spiele die gibts halt nur für Konsole bzw. lassen sich besser mit Pad spielen (Shooter etc. ausgenommen). Daher bin ich eher einer, der ein harmonisches Nebeneinander von Konsolen und PC als Ideal ansieht.

Und die Grafik der PS4 sieht schon gut aus. Und ich bezweifle daß es langfristig revolutionäre Sprünge auf dem Grafikgebiet geben wird, der eine PS4 uralt aussehen lassen wird.


----------



## DBqFetti (6. Dezember 2013)

oldsql-Triso schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Grund, warum die Konsole alle Gründe zu nichte macht: Zelda - Ocarina of Time!


Willkommen in der Welt der Emulatoren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2013)

Ein guter Artikel. 

"Wir bleiben treu..." Ich wünschte das würde auf der Seite auch wieder so sein, auf der man schon seit Wochen/Monaten mit Konsolenzeug regelrecht erschlagen wird.

Zu diesem Thema hier hatte ich mich schon mal bei einer anderen News geäußert und da ich nicht nochmal alles tippen möchte, kopiere ich es einfach hier rein: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die Vorteile, die ich am PC sehe:

- Anpassungsfähigkeit / Hardware: Ich kann genau die Komponenten  festlegen, die ich in meinem PC haben will. Ist mir die Grafikkarte zu  doof, zu laut oder zu langsam, dann nehm ich einfach eine andere. Und  ich kann diese auch jederzeit austauschen und mir beliebig anpassen.  Wenn ein Spiel also stark ruckelt, schlecht läuft, kann ich einfach was  besseres kaufen, bei einer Konsole hätte ich die Probleme für immer.

- Anpassungsfähigkeit / Betriebssystem / Software: Auf einem PC kann ich  alles das installieren, was ich möchte. Mich kann niemand daran  hindern. Wenn ich heute Windows 8 will, mach ich es drauf. Will ich  morgen Windows 7, mach ich es drauf. Will ich übermorgen Linux, auch  kein Problem. Genauso auch bei anderen Programmen. Man hat da fast  unendliche Freiheit.
Genauso auch beim Zocken dann. Wenn ein Spiel schlecht läuft, kann ich  irgendwelche config Dateien bearbeiten, dadurch eine bessere Leistung,  bessere Grafik erzielen. Dadurch ist es dann auch möglich uralte Spiele  z.B. in 1920x1080 zu spielen. 

-Mods: Einer der Riesen-Pluspunkte. Ist die Grafik matschig oder nicht  so gut, lädt man sich einfach HD Texturen aus der Community.
Sind die Namen bei einem Fussballspiel nicht Original, lädt man einfach  einen Community Patch und hat alles auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Auch  uralte Spiele lassen sich so heute noch gut zocken. Es gibt z.B. für  Spiele wie Doom gar eine neue Engine. Dadurch haben die Spiele nicht nur  eine wahnsinnige Langlebigkeit, sondern es gibt einem unwahrscheinlich  viele Chancen, sich sein Spiel so anzupassen, wie man möchte. Wenn man  allein schaut, was es da für Skyrim gibt. Da kann man sich quasi das  komplette Spiel total umändern, wenn man es möchte.
Teilweise entstehen durch Mods auch komplett eigenständige Spiele, siehe Counter Strike oder Nehrim.

-Mitmach-Gerät:
Der PC ist nicht nur ein reines Konsumgerät, sondern man kann sich auch  kreativ beteiligen. Durch Modtools, Editoren etc. ist es jedem selbst  möglich, eigene Maps für Spiele basteln zum Beispiel...Wenn die Kenntnis  da ist, kann gar jeder sein komplett eigenes Spiel veröffentlichen und  verkaufen. Es gibt da unwahrscheinlich viele Chancen. Ein nicht geringer  Teil der Leute heute in der Spieleindustrie hat ja damals mit Mods usw.  angefangen und die Hersteller wurden auf sie aufmerksam.
Man denke z.B. nur an Gothic 3. Wie die Community das Spiel selbst  fehlerfreier und spielbarer gemacht hat. Oder an Vampire Bloodlines, der  Hersteller war nach der Veröffentlichung pleite gegangen und die  Spieler übernehmen selbst nach 8(!) Jahren immer noch die  Patch-Unterstützung und machen das Spiel heute noch spielbar.

-Vielseitigkeit:
Ich kann auf einem PC nicht nur viele unterschiedliche Dinge tun, sondern auch noch gleichzeitig.
Ich kann z.B. zur gleichen Zeit hier im PCG/VGZ Chat sein, in Steam  sein, ICQ offen haben, mit jemandem über Xfire reden, dabei ein Spiel  zocken und jederzeit hier im Forum schreiben und lesen. 

Flexibilität:
Genau auch die Sache bei der Steuerung. Du kannst mit Maus + Tastatur  spielen, du kannst ein Gamepad anschließen, einen Joystick, ein  Lenkrad...da gibt es fast keine Grenzen.

Preis: 
Klar es ist von der Hardware etwas teurer, dafür holt man das locker  beim Spielekauf wieder rein. Durch den harten Preiskampf beim PC, durch  die vielen Aktionen kann man sich sehr schnell eine riesige  Spielesammlung aufbauen. Da bekommt man manche Spiele für ein paar Euro  und auch sonst werden die sehr schnell billig und sind auch beim  Vollpreis schon billiger als die Konsolenspiele.


Ich zocke jetzt seit 1989 am PC und würde das für nichts hergeben  wollen. Ich hab mittlerweile sicher rund 1500-PC Spiele und werde den  PC immer unterstützen. Das hab ich auch so gemacht, als immer dieses  "der PC ist tot"-Gerede kam.
Ich kann mit Konsolen einfach nichts anfangen. Für mich ist das auch ein  völlig anderes Hobby. So ein Unterschied wie zwischen Tennis(Konsole)  und Fussball (PC) und ich bin eben Fussball-Fan, als Beispiel.
Selbst wenn mir jemand eine Konsole kostenlos anbieten würde, würde ich  zu ihm sagen: "Nein, danke, verkauf das Ding lieber und hol dir noch ein  paar Euro raus." 
Damit man mich nicht falsch versteht: Wenn jemand lieber auf Konsole  spielt, dann akzeptiere ich das voll und ganz. Nur für mich ist das halt  nichts, ich brauch immer meinen PC  Dieses ganze freakige daran, diese Freiheit...
Und aus diesen ganzen Exklusivgeschichten mach ich mir nichts draus. Was  für den PC kommt, das wird gekauft, was nicht, eben nicht. Dann sieht  der Hersteller halt kein Geld von mir.
Ich werd' dem PC jedenfalls treu bleiben und ihn immer unterstützen. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So sehe ich das jedenfalls


----------



## Bonkic (6. Dezember 2013)

Shadowman schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist das auch ein völlig anderes Hobby.



dann ist der ganze vergleich doch vollkommen sinnbefreit, oder nicht?


----------



## Sam28 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ein paar Konsolen-exclusive Titel würde ich auch gerne auf dem PC haben, aber alleine die Spiele auf dem PC sind schon reichlich.
Da ich Rennspiele mag kommt bei mir eine Konsolenanschaffung nur in den Sinn wenn ich an Forza oder Gran Tourismo denke, aber das ist mir nicht Grund genug für eine Konsole.
Ich habe mir auch ältere Konsolen zugelegt, eine Dreamcast und PS2, aber wirklich viel gespielt habe ich mit denen nicht. Habe jetzt nach ner Weile die PS2 wieder rausgeholt und sie liesst keine DVDs mehr, toll.
Da gefällt mir mein Android Tablet und Telefon besser, für die habe ich mir ein Gamepad geholt, damit kann man sehr schön nebenbei zocken.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es gibt auch zig Gründe für ein harmonisches Nebeneinander.


 Nein, nein und nochmals nein, den gibt es nicht. Gäbe es nur eine (offene) Plattform, dann würde jeder dafür entwickeln. Die Kundenbasis wäre größer und damit auch die Spiele. Nichts würde technischen Fortschritt und Innovationen ausbremsen. Seien wir mal ehrlich: es ist kaum vorzustellen, was auf modernen Spiele-PCs an Spielen und Technik möglich wäre, wenn die Plattform nicht durch die Konsolen ausgebremst würde und sie die Kundenbasis von PC und allen Konsolen zusammen hätte....wir hätten sehr wahrscheinlich bessere, größere und kostengünstigere Spiele. Und dazu wäre aufgrund des deutlich größeren Absatzes auch die Hardware noch viel billiger, vermutlich sogar auf dem Niveau der heutigen Konsolen für ein Komplettsystem. Und wahrscheinlich gäbe es auch eine noch deutlich größere Produktpalette an unterschiedlicher PC Hardware, auch für Leute, die einfach ein Plug and Play System ala Konsole haben wollen...

Was wäre das für eine schöne neue Welt, in der alle eine offene, freie und flexible Hardware besäßen und der Markt vom freien Wettbewerb und nicht von gierigen Monopolisten bestimmt werden würde... 

Wer ein "echter Gamer" ist, kann nicht gleichzeitig ernsthaft für Konsolen sein. Jeder, der eine Konsole kauft statt einem PC, behindert Fortschritt, betreibt Segregation und unterstützt konsumentenfeindliche Märkte. Es ist natürlich einfach zu sagen: "Ich kann nichts dafür, ich nutze ja nur das Angebot." Aber letztlich ist das eine Ausrede, denn die Macht hat immer der Kunde.


----------



## McDrake (6. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nein, nein und nochmals nein, den gibt es nicht. Gäbe es nur eine (offene) Plattform, dann würde jeder dafür entwickeln. Die Kundenbasis wäre größer und damit auch die Spiele..


Und genau das wage ich zu bezweifeln. (Mal abgesehen, dass ich Dich in dieser Hinsicht eh als Extremist einstufe  )
Grade die Konsolen haben sehr viel dazu beigetragen, dass elektronische Spiele weit verbreitet gespielt werden.
Und der Grossteil dieser Spieler will eben nicht jedes Jahr was neues kaufen müssen, damit er ein Spiel sorgenfrei spielen kann.
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass einige hier die ganze Welt beurteilen, wie sie selber sind.

Mich selber würde ich als ehemaliger "extremer Gamer" betiteln. Extrem viele Spiele auf den verschiedensten Konsolen gespielt und eine grosse Bibliothek an PC-Spielen steht im Schrank. Warum soll ich also kein echter Gamer sein?


----------



## McDrake (6. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was wäre das für eine schöne neue Welt, in der alle eine offene, freie und flexible Hardware besäßen und der Markt vom freien Wettbewerb und nicht von gierigen Monopolisten bestimmt werden würde...



Wir haben dank den Konsolen (3 verschiedene Anbieter) plus PC ja eben kein Monopol.



> Aber letztlich ist das eine Ausrede, denn die Macht hat immer der Kunde.



Und der Markt, bzw der Kunde zeigt ja, dass er auch gerne auf Konsolen spielt.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Dezember 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und genau das wage ich zu bezweifeln. (Mal abgesehen, dass ich Dich in dieser Hinsicht eh als Extremist einstufe  )
> Grade die Konsolen haben sehr viel dazu beigetragen, dass elektronische Spiele weit verbreitet gespielt werden.
> Und der Grossteil dieser Spieler will eben nicht jedes Jahr was neues kaufen müssen, damit er ein Spiel sorgenfrei spielen kann.
> Ich hab das Gefühl, dass einige hier die ganze Welt beurteilen, wie sie selber sind.


Wenn es nur PCs geben würde, wäre das gar nicht nötig, da man dann noch viel mehr optimieren würde als heute für diese Plattform. Heute wird bei einem großen Multiplatspiele für PC und viele andere Plattformen (PS3, PS4, Xbox360, XboxOne, WiiU) entwickelt und optimiert. Da ist es selbstverständlich, dass für die eher überschaubare PC Kundschaft verhältnismäßig wenig Budget für PC Optimierung zur Verfügung steht. Bei einem PC-only Markt wäre das komplett anders. Hier stünde das komplete Optimierungsbudget nur für PC Systeme zur Verfügung. 

Es ist übrigens auch heute nicht nötig, seinen PC jedes Jahr aufzurüsten. Möchte man seine Spiele auf dem Niveau von Konsolenversionen spielen, reicht auch eine ein paar Jahre alte Kiste. Bei den Next-Gen Konsolen wird das ebenso sein. Ständig aufrüsten muss man nur, wenn man ständig das Beste vom Besten haben will. Aber das ist auch in einer PC-only Welt nicht zwingend notwendig, ganz im Gegenteil. 



> Mich selber würde ich als ehemaliger "extremer Gamer" betiteln. Extrem viele Spiele auf den verschiedensten Konsolen gespielt und eine grosse Bibliothek an PC-Spielen steht im Schrank. Warum soll ich also kein echter Gamer sein?


 Natürlich bist du ein "echter Gamer", wenn man das rein auf dein Zockverhalten bezieht und nicht auf dein Kaufverhalten (von Plattformen). Es ging mir nicht darum, wie viel oder wie oft du spielst, sondern was du mit deinem Kaufverhalten mittel- und langfristig unterstützt oder verhinderst. Und jeder, der sich Konsolen kauft, manifestiert nun mal monopolistische Konsolenmärkte und technische Limitierungen, kurzfristiger Spielspaß hin oder her.


----------



## pizzazz (6. Dezember 2013)

*ich kenne kein einziges Argument pro Konsole!*

wie ShadowMan ganz recht gesagt hat: Der PC bietet alle Freiheiten und die größte ist: man kann selber kreativ werden.  Ich hatte so gut wie alle Konsolen der 70er und frühen 80er (vor dem crash), aber seit dem Aufkommen leistungsfähiger Rechner, die alle Voraussetzungen zum Spielen liefern, existiert meiner Meinung nach kein einziges Argument mehr für eine Konsole (wenn mal von den 2 trivialen, aber durchaus zulässigen Möglichkeiten absieht, dass es auch noch Menschen gibt, die einen Rechner entweder nicht beherrschen wollen oder können).


----------



## LordCrash (6. Dezember 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wir haben dank den Konsolen (3 verschiedene Anbieter) plus PC ja eben kein Monopol.


Falsch verstandene Freiheit ist das. Auf dem PC herrscht Freiheit bzw. ein richtiger Markt, weil viele verschiedene Hersteller Hardware verkaufen und viele verschiedene Hersteller Software. Auf den Konsolen verkauft nur jeweils ein Hersteller beides.

Du gehst hier glaube ich von dem Missverständnis aus, dass "PC" irgendeinem Hersteller zuzuordnen wäre, den man mit MS oder Sony für die Konsolen vergleichen könnte. Dem ist nicht so. PC ist ein funktionierender Markt in sich, anders als bei Konsolen, die vor allem mit Abschottung, monopolistischen Zuständen und technischen Limitierungen glänzen...




> Und der Markt, bzw der Kunde zeigt ja, dass er auch gerne auf Konsolen spielt.


 Nein. Der Markt zeigt, dass Kunden manche Spiele spielen möchten. Wären die auf anderen Plattformen, würde der Kunde die kaufen. Abgesehen davon sind Konsumentenentscheidungen selten vernünftig und ausreichend reflektiert.  Dazu kommt noch eine gute Prise Gruppendynamik ("mein Kumpel hat ne PS4, da brauche ich natpürlich auch eine, um mit ihm Zocken zu können.....)

Das alles heißt keinesfalls, dass der Makrt für Konsumenten allgemein nicht viel besser wäre als der heutige segregierte Markt...


----------



## KaratenJonny (6. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nein, nein und nochmals nein, den gibt es nicht. Gäbe es nur eine (offene) Plattform, dann würde jeder dafür entwickeln. Die Kundenbasis wäre größer und damit auch die Spiele. Nichts würde technischen Fortschritt und Innovationen ausbremsen. Seien wir mal ehrlich: es ist kaum vorzustellen, was auf modernen Spiele-PCs an Spielen und Technik möglich wäre, wenn die Plattform nicht durch die Konsolen ausgebremst würde und sie die Kundenbasis von PC und allen Konsolen zusammen hätte....wir hätten sehr wahrscheinlich bessere, größere und kostengünstigere Spiele. Und dazu wäre aufgrund des deutlich größeren Absatzes auch die Hardware noch viel billiger, vermutlich sogar auf dem Niveau der heutigen Konsolen für ein Komplettsystem. Und wahrscheinlich gäbe es auch eine noch deutlich größere Produktpalette an unterschiedlicher PC Hardware, auch für Leute, die einfach ein Plug and Play System ala Konsole haben wollen...
> 
> Was wäre das für eine schöne neue Welt, in der alle eine offene, freie und flexible Hardware besäßen und der Markt vom freien Wettbewerb und nicht von gierigen Monopolisten bestimmt werden würde...
> 
> Wer ein "echter Gamer" ist, kann nicht gleichzeitig ernsthaft für Konsolen sein. Jeder, der eine Konsole kauft statt einem PC, behindert Fortschritt, betreibt Segregation und unterstützt konsumentenfeindliche Märkte. Es ist natürlich einfach zu sagen: "Ich kann nichts dafür, ich nutze ja nur das Angebot." Aber letztlich ist das eine Ausrede, denn die Macht hat immer der Kunde.


 
oje oje, ich rieche schon wieder Bullshit.
Allein schon so eine Aussage wie "ein echter Gamer" tut das und das...
da kann man ja nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nein, nein und nochmals nein, den gibt es nicht. Gäbe es nur eine (offene) Plattform, dann würde jeder dafür entwickeln. Die Kundenbasis wäre größer und damit auch die Spiele. Nichts würde technischen Fortschritt und Innovationen ausbremsen. Seien wir mal ehrlich: es ist kaum vorzustellen, was auf modernen Spiele-PCs an Spielen und Technik möglich wäre, wenn die Plattform nicht durch die Konsolen ausgebremst würde und sie die Kundenbasis von PC und allen Konsolen zusammen hätte....wir hätten sehr wahrscheinlich bessere, größere und kostengünstigere Spiele. Und dazu wäre aufgrund des deutlich größeren Absatzes auch die Hardware noch viel billiger, vermutlich sogar auf dem Niveau der heutigen Konsolen für ein Komplettsystem. Und wahrscheinlich gäbe es auch eine noch deutlich größere Produktpalette an unterschiedlicher PC Hardware, auch für Leute, die einfach ein Plug and Play System ala Konsole haben wollen...
> 
> Was wäre das für eine schöne neue Welt, in der alle eine offene, freie und flexible Hardware besäßen und der Markt vom freien Wettbewerb und nicht von gierigen Monopolisten bestimmt werden würde...
> 
> Wer ein "echter Gamer" ist, kann nicht gleichzeitig ernsthaft für Konsolen sein. Jeder, der eine Konsole kauft statt einem PC, behindert Fortschritt, betreibt Segregation und unterstützt konsumentenfeindliche Märkte. Es ist natürlich einfach zu sagen: "Ich kann nichts dafür, ich nutze ja nur das Angebot." Aber letztlich ist das eine Ausrede, denn die Macht hat immer der Kunde.


 
Der Knackpunkt ist eben, daß es das nicht gibt. Also muß man das beste daraus machen. Wobei ich sogar behaupten würde, daß sich manche Titel mit Pad besser steuern lassen (gut gänge auch am PC, keine Frage). 

Die Frage ist aber, wie Du das seit Jahrzehnten gewachsene System aus Konsole neben PC verhindern willst. Das geht nicht. Das ging ja damals schon vor dem PC mit einem C64 oder Amiga los, die beide wohl näher an der Konsole waren als am PC.

Und genau das meinte ich mit harmonischen Nebeneinander. Wenn Du eine Lage nicht ändern kannst, mußt Du das positivste daraus für dich nehmen. Und wenn es eben heißt, daß Du Dir eine Konsole neben dem PC anschaffst, weil Du die Spiele X, Y und Z unbedingt spielen willst. Und Du wirst zu Deinen Lebzeiten wahrscheinlich nie erleben, daß ein Uncharted, Killzone, Forza oder GT für den PC erscheinen werden. Erst Recht nicht, daß sich Hersteller wie Sony aus dem Konsolenmarkt zurückziehen.

Wobei ich mir z.B. Killzone mit PC-Steuerung genauso perfekt vorstellen könnte wie ein Forza oder GT mit Lenkrad am PC und selbst ein Uncharted hat so viele Anleihen von Tomb Raider, daß eine PC-Steuerung alles andere als unkomfortabel wäre.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Dezember 2013)

och leute, geht doch nicht auf den käse ein, den ein gewisses forenmitglied mit adelstitel hier wieder mal absondert.
der gute will doch eh nur provozieren und das wisst ihr doch genau..


----------



## LordCrash (6. Dezember 2013)

----- wegen schwerster Beleidigung zensiert -----


----------



## McDrake (6. Dezember 2013)

pizzazz schrieb:


> wie ShadowMan ganz recht gesagt hat: Der PC bietet alle Freiheiten und die größte ist: man kann selber kreativ werden.  Ich hatte so gut wie alle Konsolen der 70er und frühen 80er (vor dem crash), aber seit dem Aufkommen leistungsfähiger Rechner, die alle Voraussetzungen zum Spielen liefern, existiert meiner Meinung nach kein einziges Argument mehr für eine Konsole (wenn mal von den 2 trivialen, aber durchaus zulässigen Möglichkeiten absieht, dass es auch noch Menschen gibt, die einen Rechner entweder nicht beherrschen wollen oder können).


Das mit dem beherrschen wollen, triffts wohl am meisten.
Warum gibt es inzwischen so viele Gamer?
Das liegt daran, dass diejenigen über 40, die erste Generation ist, welche damit aufgewachsen ist.
Diese Leute haben inzwischen Familie, haben nicht mehr alle Zeit der Welt um sich mit der Hardware auseinander zu setzten.
Es gibt schlicht andere Prioritäten in ihrem Leben. Aber das Hobby, nämlich das Spielen, wollen sie nicht missen.

Und genau dafür sind Konsolen geeignet. 
Ja, es ist nun mal Hirn aus, Spiel rein, daddeln.
Aber das ist ein Grossteil des Marktes... 
Es spielen nicht mehr nur wir Freaks, sondern eben inzwischen eine breite Masse.
Wem das nicht gefällt, der soll sich 
a) evtl freuen, dass dadurch auch Erwachsene für die Spielindustrie einsetzen (Killerspieledebatte, wo bist Du hin?)
b) ein neues Hobby suchen


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Falsch verstandene Freiheit ist das. Auf dem PC herrscht Freiheit bzw. ein richtiger Markt, weil viele verschiedene Hersteller Hardware verkaufen und viele verschiedene Hersteller Software. Auf den Konsolen verkauft nur jeweils ein Hersteller beides.



PC kein Monopol ??? Auf Betriebssystemen von welchen Herstellern laufen noch einmal nur nahezu alle Spiele ?? Da gabs glaube ich nur 1 ernsthaft zu nennenden Hersteller. Und das ist nicht der Mac, wofür mal eine handvoll Spiele portiert wird. Und auch nicht Linux.

Und bei Grafikkarten (AMD/Nvidia) gibts wie bei der CPU (Intel/AMD) jeweils auch nur 2 große Hersteller wobei der eine GPU-Hersteller auch gleich einer der CPU-Hersteller ist (AMD) Merkst Du was ?  Das einzigste wo es einigermaßen Hardwarefreiheit beim PC gibt ist bei Laufwerken, Motherboards, RAM, Kartenlesegeräten und Peripherie, wie Tastatur, Maus, Monitor. Aber die für den PC-Spieler leistungsmäßig am ehesten relevanten Hauptkomponenten eines Systems (Prozessor und Grafikchip) stammen nur von insgesamt 3 Herstellern. Wenn das keine fast Monopolstellung ist weiß ichs auch nicht. Daß diese wieder von zig Hardwarefirmen genommen werden ist die andere Sache. Trotzdem bleiben es im Kern bei relevanter Hardware nur die 3 großen Hersteller. Und bei BS (wenn man ernsthaft zocken will) nur ein einziger.

Beim PC ist es also (sorry) keinen Furz anders als bei den Konsolen). Nur sieht man das bei der Konsole offen, wo es beim PC durch die unterschiedlichen Grafikkartenhersteller etwas verwischt wird.

Gäbe es keine Konsolen würde sich auch aus dem Grund nichts an den Preisen ändern, weil die 3 großen Hersteller den Markt quasi beherrschen und die Preise bestimmen. Ganz zu schweigen von Winzigweich (ähm Microsoft).


----------



## McDrake (6. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> och leute, geht doch nicht auf den käse ein, den ein gewisses forenmitglied mit adelstitel hier wieder mal absondert.
> der gute will doch eh nur provozieren und das wisst ihr doch genau..


Das tragische ist, ich verstehe seine Argumentation aus seiner Blickwinkel ja.
Nur bei den Schlussfolgerungen bin ich mir jeweils nicht so ganz sicher


----------



## LordCrash (6. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt ist eben, daß es das nicht gibt. Also muß man das beste daraus machen. Wobei ich sogar behaupten würde, daß sich manche Titel mit Pad besser steuern lassen (gut gänge auch am PC, keine Frage).


Richtig. Der Punkt ist ja eben der, dass am PC eigentlich alles geht, inkl. Touchscreen. 



> Die Frage ist aber, wie Du das seit Jahrzehnten gewachsene System aus Konsole neben PC verhindern willst. Das geht nicht. Das ging ja damals schon vor dem PC mit einem C64 oder Amiga los, die beide wohl näher an der Konsole waren als am PC.


Gehen tut viel und kein Marktgebilde hält ewig. Wer weiß schon, wie der Markt und die Technik in 10 Jahren aussehen wird?

Letztendlich haben es die Konsumten in der Hand, das kann man nicht oft genug betonen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass uns hier irgendwas aufgezwungen wird. Ob es natürlich passieren wird, das steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt und daran habe ich auch größte Zweifel. Das hängt eben mit dem typischen (und relativ unreflektiereten) Kaufverhalten vieler Leute zusammen.



> Und genau das meinte ich mit harmonischen Nebeneinander. Wenn Du eine Lage nicht ändern kannst, mußt Du das positivste daraus für dich nehmen. Und wenn es eben heißt, daß Du Dir eine Konsole neben dem PC anschaffst, weil Du die Spiele X, Y und Z unbedingt spielen willst. Und Du wirst zu Deinen Lebzeiten wahrscheinlich nie erleben, daß ein Uncharted, Killzone, Forza oder GT für den PC erscheinen werden. Erst Recht nicht, daß sich Hersteller wie Sony aus dem Konsolenmarkt zurückziehen.


Das ist ja eben der Punkt: ich kaufe etwas, was mir kurzfristig was bringt, aber mir langfristig schadet. Das ist genau das psychologische Problem hier. Das lässt sich mit einiger Abstaktion übrigens auch gut auf unser allgemeines Kauf- und Konsumverhalten ausdehnen: wir kaufen billig und willkürlich ein, weil wir uns kurzfristig etwas davon versprechen. Langfristig kann das jedochzu gewaltigen sozialen und wirtschaftlichen Problemen führen und zu einer Marktverschiebung, die wir uns ursprünglich so keinesfalls gewünscht haben. 

Ich will niemandem hier vorschreiben, was er zu kaufen hat. Nur sollte man mal reflektieren, welche Marktzustände man mit seinem Konsumverhalten direkt und indirekt unterstützt. Ich weiß, dass Verzicht extrem schwer sein kann, aber es ist möglich.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Dezember 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das tragische ist, ich verstehe seine Argumentation aus seiner Blickwinkel ja.
> Nur bei den Schlussfolgerungen bin ich mir jeweils nicht so ganz sicher


 Deswegen diskutieren wir ja.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> PC kein Monopol ??? Auf Betriebssystemen von welchen Herstellern laufen noch einmal nur nahezu alle Spiele ?? Da gabs glaube ich nur 1 ernsthaft zu nennenden Hersteller. Und das ist nicht der Mac, wofür mal eine handvoll Spiele portiert wird. Und auch nicht Linux.
> 
> Und bei Grafikkarten (AMD/Nvidia) gibts wie bei der CPU (Intel/AMD) jeweils auch nur 2 große Hersteller wobei der eine GPU-Hersteller auch gleich einer der CPU-Hersteller ist (AMD) Merkst Du was ?  Das einzigste wo es einigermaßen Hardwarefreiheit beim PC gibt ist bei Laufwerken, Motherboards, RAM, Kartenlesegeräten und Peripherie, wie Tastatur, Maus, Monitor. Aber die für den PC-Spieler leistungsmäßig am meisten relevanten Hauptkomponenten eines Systems stammen nur von insgesamt 3 Herstellern. Wenn das keine fast Monopolstellung ist weiß ichs auch nicht. Daß diese wieder von zig Hardwarefirmen genommen werden ist die andere Sache. Trotzdem bleiben es im Kern bei relevanter Hardware nur die 3 großen Hersteller. Und bei BS (wenn man ernsthaft zocken will) nur ein einziger.
> 
> ...


 Selbst ein Duopol ist besser als ein Monopol. 

Bei GPUs gibts übrigens auch noch Intel als Anbieter.

Der Preis wird vom Angebot und der Nachfrage bestimmt. Der Preis würde nur dann hoch bleiben, wenn sich AMD und Nvidia gegenseitig absprechen, sprich: ein Kartell bilden. Das wäre natürlich möglich, aber nicht zwangsläufig der Fall (und natürlich illegal).


----------



## mce-corvin (6. Dezember 2013)

Ach was solls...
Konsolen und PCs sind Äpfel und Birnen...

.. und ich steh halt auf Obstslat =D


----------



## Exar-K (6. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nöö. Sicher nicht der Manga-Quatsch.


 Es gibt sogar einen Zelda-Manga, aber was hat das mit den Spielen zu tun?


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Selbst ein Duopol ist besser als ein Monopol.
> 
> Bei GPUs gibts übrigens auch noch Intel als Anbieter.
> 
> Der Preis wird vom Angebot und der Nachfrage bestimmt. Der Preis würde nur dann hoch bleiben, wenn sich AMD und Nvidia gegenseitig absprechen, sprich: ein Kartell bilden. Das wäre natürlich möglich, aber nicht zwangsläufig der Fall (und natürlich illegal).


 
Ändert nichts daran, daß sich trotzdem 3 Firmen die Märkte für CPU und GPU unter sich aufgeteilt haben. Und Intel stellt afaik nur Onboardgrütze für Laptops her und nichts ernsthaftes für den Gamer. Und wer sagt, daß sich die Hersteller nicht in irgendeiner Weise absprechen ? Ich gehe sogar straff davon aus. Beweisen ist wiederum eine andere Geschichte.

Und das ist bei weitem nicht der Freie Markt, den Du beschwörst. Der funktioniert nur bei anderen Komponenten (Mainboards, Netzteile u.s.w.) Aber nicht bei den wichtigen beiden Bausteinen.

Und beim Betriebssystem endet die Freiheit endgültig. Da kommt man als ernsthafter Gamer um Redmond nicht herum.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar einen Zelda-Manga, aber was hat das mit den Spielen zu tun?


 
Ich mag diese Sorte Spiel einfach nicht.


----------



## masterofcars (6. Dezember 2013)

Die Sache ist ganz einfach. Ich spiele mit Maus und Tastatur. Diese komischen Konsolendinger überfordern mich einfach und sind schlichtweg zu träge/langsam wenn ich mal schnell rechts/links gucken will. Und mein Lenkrad steht vorm PC im Spielezimmer und nicht im Wohnzimmer. Und ich will mich nicht mit der Frau streiten wenn Sie gleichzeitig Fackeln im Sturm gucken will... Uuuund ich brauch meinen Rückzugsraum .. uuund ich möchte mal das Eine oder Andere anpassen und in die Dateien linsen. Und wenn etwas kaputt geht tausche ich nur ein Teil und nicht die ganze Konsole. Und wenn ich mehr Leistung will, schau ich welches Bauteil der größte Flaschenhals ist und tausche es. Fertich. Jenau. Und deswegen PC


----------



## LordCrash (6. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, daß sich trotzdem 3 Firmen die Märkte für CPU und GPU unter sich aufgeteilt haben. Und Intel stellt afaik nur Onboardgrütze für Laptops her und nichts ernsthaftes für den Gamer. Und wer sagt, daß sich die Hersteller nicht in irgendeiner Weise absprechen ? Ich gehe sogar straff davon aus. Beweisen ist wiederum eine andere Geschichte.


Naja, die jüngsten Preisentwicklungen sehen eher so aus, dass beide sich nicht absprechen (Einführung R9 Serie zu sehr guten Preisen, Reaktion von Nvidia mit Preissenkungen von GTX Karten....)



> Und das ist bei weitem nicht der Freie Markt, den Du beschwörst. Der funktioniert nur bei anderen Komponenten (Mainboards, Netzteile u.s.w.) Aber nicht bei den wichtigen beiden Bausteinen.
> 
> Und beim Betriebssystem endet die Freiheit endgültig. Da kommt man als ernsthafter Gamer um Redmond nicht herum.


 Der PC Markt ist sicherlich nicht optimal (also im Sinne der ökonomischen Theorie). Aber gleichzeitig ist er auch in keinem Einzelpunkt schlechter als der jeweilige Konsolenmarkt. Mindestens gleich gut in vielen Fällen aber ein wenig besser oder sogar deutlich besser. 

Und Valve will ja mit SteamOS letztlich beweisen, dass das Monopol von MS mit Windows vielleicht doch nicht so unumstößlich ist. Auf Konsolen wäre ein alternatives OS immerhin undenkbar, zumindest von offizieller Seite her.


----------



## Negev (6. Dezember 2013)

Bin schwer in Versuchung mir eine Konsole zu zulegen. Der Grund ist einfach: eine Konsole ist Stressfreier. 

Die PS3 hat 7 lange Jahre gute Dienste verrichtet das heißt 7 Jahre musste man sich keine Gedanken ums Aufrüsten machen! Dabei sind immer noch, vor wenigen Monaten, AAA-Titel für die PS3 rausgekommen. 
Man kann einfach drauf los zocken und muss sich keine Gedanken um die Kompatibilität oder das Installieren machen...

Beim PC muss man sich mittlerweile X-Updates ziehen damit die Spiele laufen. Oder dran rum basteln, wenn doch was nicht so funktioniert!

Der große Haken ist dabei: Ich komme einfach nicht mit den verdammten Kontrollern einer Konsole klar. Ich brauch Maus&Tastatur. Solange die Konsolen das nicht offiziell Supporten, werde ich weiterhin mit der Anschaffung einer Konsole ringen.

Dabei kann das nicht so schwer sein, Maus&Tastatur zu unterstützen?! Dann könnte man endlich vernünftig Shooter, Strategiespiele und MMOs zocken.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Dezember 2013)

Negev schrieb:


> Dabei kann das nicht so schwer sein, Maus&Tastatur zu unterstützen?! Dann könnte man endlich vernünftig Shooter, Strategiespiele und MMOs zocken.


 
sicher wäre das problemlos möglich, gabs ja auch schon offiziell.
nur nutzt das auf sofa/ couch nun einmal niemand. 

wenn du nur m/t zocken kannst, musst du beim pc bleiben.
da gibts keine alternative.



> Beim PC muss man sich mittlerweile X-Updates ziehen damit die Spiele laufen.



das kommt bei konsolen auch vor.
und vermutlich wird das mit der neuen generation nicht gerade seltener.


----------



## Exar-K (6. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich mag diese Sorte Spiel einfach nicht.


 Alle Spiele die aus Japan kommen?
Zumindest verstehe ich das so, da die meisten japanischen Spiele keine "realistische" Grafik haben.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2013)

Nö ich meinte diese Prinzessinen, Märchen, Grafik an Manga angelehnt Spielstil nicht. Japan liefert ja auch gute Spiele. GT, Yakuza u.a.


----------



## Negev (6. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sicher wäre das problemlos möglich, gabs ja auch schon offiziell.
> nur nutzt das auf sofa/ couch nun einmal niemand.



Als ich das letzte mal wegen M/T nachgeschaut hab, bin ich auf ein Externes Gerät von Hama gestoßen welches die M/T-Befehle übersetzt hat. Dabei musste man den ganzen misst auch noch anpassen, wahrscheinlich für jedes Spiel. Sowas brauch tatsächlich keiner. 

Was ich brauch ist M/T anschließen -> loszocken. Die offizelle unterstützung hätte den Vorteil das die Entwickler diese Möglichkeit aufgreifen und Spiele rausbringen die sonst nur mit M/T spielbar sind.




Bonkic schrieb:


> das kommt bei konsolen auch vor.
> und vermutlich wird das mit der neuen generation nicht gerade seltener.



Gut, man muss sich die Updats auch bei ner Konsole ziehn aber dann sollte das Game spielbar sein.
Versuch mal GTA zu installieren. Als unbedarfter darfst du erstmal nach dem Grund recherchieren, warum das Spiel nicht starten will. Womöglich hast du noch irgendein Teiber-Problem oder musst diese Updaten... blablabla...


----------



## Brainwaver (6. Dezember 2013)

Negev schrieb:


> Bin schwer in Versuchung mir eine Konsole zu zulegen. Der Grund ist einfach: eine Konsole ist Stressfreier.
> 
> Die PS3 hat 7 lange Jahre gute Dienste verrichtet das heißt 7 Jahre musste man sich keine Gedanken ums Aufrüsten machen! Dabei sind immer noch, vor wenigen Monaten, AAA-Titel für die PS3 rausgekommen.
> Man kann einfach drauf los zocken und muss sich keine Gedanken um die Kompatibilität oder das Installieren machen...
> ...


 
PC ist eigentlich mittlerweile auch ziemlich Stressfrei.
Mein PC hab ich mit dem Erscheinen der PS3 gekauft, in der Zeit habe ich einmal die Grafikkarte gewechselt und einen Ramriegel eingebaut.
Das ganze hat mich mit Treiberinstallation über die Jahre hinweg ne halbe Stunde gekostet und meine Spiele sehen deutlich besser aus als auf den mittlerweile alten Konsolen.
Patchen ist mittlerweile übrigens auf den Konsolen auch stark in Mode gekommen und wird jetzt da die ganzen F2P Titel vom PC auch auf Konsole erscheinen wohl von der Häufigkeit auch PC Niveau erreichen.


----------



## Nosi11 (6. Dezember 2013)

ich werde nie verstehn warum sich leute im elektro markt um so einen kasten kloppen.

nur damit sie sich dann für 70 euro battlefield 4 kaufen können?


----------



## Apid (6. Dezember 2013)

Der einzige Grund warum ich mich neben dem PC noch eine Konsole kaufe ist die Spiele zu spielen die es auf dem PC nicht gibt. Last of Us, Uncharted, Journey, Heavy Rain sind die einige der besten Spieleerfahrungen die ich je erlebt habe und es niemals auf PC geben wird. GTA5 wird vielleicht zwar auch noch für PC erscheinen, frage ist nur wann. Diablo3 macht auch viel mehr Spass auf einer Konsole weil es dieses bescheuerte Auktionshaus nicht hat.

Auf dem PC kann ich dann immer noch den ganzen Rest zocken den es auf Konsolen auch gibt.
Die Grafik steht bei mir nur an zweiter Stelle, Crysis, Battlefield und der ganze Murks sehen zwar toll aus aber bieten sonst nichts neues als andere Shooter vorher und langweilen mich nur noch. 

Der Hype um die PS4 + X-Box One geht an mir auch momentan vorbei aber nur weil es noch keine Spiele auf dem Markt gibt die mich interessieren. 

Das Argument das Konsolengames zu teuer sind zieht für mich auch nicht, man findet fast immer einen Händler der die Spiele billiger anbietet oder das Blockbuster am Erscheinungstag billiger sind (z.B. GTA5 50 Euro). Wer blind bei den üblichen Elektronikmärkten kauft hat selbst Schuld. 

Filme vom PC schauen schön und gut aber ich stelle es mir viel zum umständlich vor von der Couch aus den PC der in einem anderen Zimmer steht zu bedienen bzw. in einen anderen Raum zu gehen um die Blu-Ray zu wechseln, keine Ahnung ob es da Fernbedienungen oder andere Möglichkeiten für den PC gibt. Das ist aber halt bei jedem anders. 

Klingt jetzt etwas nach PRO Konsole soll es aber nicht sein weil sich PC und Konsole bei mir ergänzen. Jeder hat mit seinem System Spass und gut ist.


----------



## Hirnschlacht (6. Dezember 2013)

Ob Konsole und/oder PC. Zocker sind wir alle. Und ich schätze Menschen mit einem Spiele-medium im Haus wesentlich mehr, als diese, die sich jeden Tag das Tv-Programm oder verschiedenste DVDs (Serien, Filme) anschauen. Warum? 
Spielen hält jung und flexibel. MMn ist spielen sogar eine Alzheimer/Demenz-Prophylaxe, was sich in 30-40 Jahren bestimmt nachweisen lässt,wenn ein großer Teil der Zocker ins entsprechende Alter kommt.
Ich arbeite in einem Beruf mit großem Frauenanteil und kenne dort einige, die sich wie irre die neuen Konsolen bereits gekauft haben und sich selbst auch schon seit vielen Jahren als Zocker bezeichnen. Sie stossen aber bei komplexeren Spielemechaniken schnell an ihre Grenzen und haben zB nicht genug Geduld sich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen. 
Reine Konsolenspieler, die vom PC nix halten, können sich von mir aus Zocker nennen. PC-Spieler sind die wahren Nerds, die sich auch stundenlang unterhalten können, ohne dass das Umfeld auch nur einen Sinn im Gesprochenen versteht 
PC 4 LIFE


----------



## Lunica (6. Dezember 2013)

Meine letzte Konsole war der Gamecube und das nicht ohne Grund.

a) Die meisten Multi-Titel sind sehr schlecht für Konsolen optimiert.
Das betrifft auch die PS4/X1 was ich bis jetzt so gesehen habe in Benchmarks.

b) Kaum ein exklusiver Titel interessiert mich. Meistens sind es Nintendo Spiele die mich immer schon zu einer Nintendo Konsole bewegt haben.
Die interessanten Spiele der PS3 kann ich an einem Finger abzählen.

c) Konsolen sind nicht abwärtskompatibel (Ausnahme Nintendo zum Teil).

d) Gamepad-Zwang in Shootern und Spielen mit Shooter-Elementen.

e) Selbst wenn es sich nicht um einen reinen Shooter handelt ist die Gamepad-Anpassung oft sehr mangelhaft.
Beispiel: Saints Row 4 / Tomb Raider 2013. Grauenhaft mit dem Gamepad.

f) Man bekommt am PC die bessere Version für weniger und mittlerweile auch attraktive AAA Bundles umsonst von Nvidia/AMD   beim Kauf einer GPU.

g) PC exklusive Spiele (Dazu zähle ich auch 95% der Shooter die mit dem Gamepad nun mal sehr bescheiden zu spielen sind.)

h) Man kann ältere aber dennoch sehr hübsche Spiele mit neuer Hardware voll aufdrehen  und bei Konsolen ist man ewig an die alte Hardware gebunden.

g) Man kann am PC alle Eingabegeräte (Maust/Tastatur/Gamepad/Joystick/Lenkrad etc.) verwenden die verfügbar sind und mehrere Monitore gleichzeitig in Betrieb nehmen.



> Die PS3 hat 7 lange Jahre gute Dienste verrichtet das heißt 7 Jahre musste man sich keine Gedanken ums Aufrüsten machen!



Bevor ich mir auf so einem Teil ein Spiel wie Far Cry 3 in nicht mal 720P mit ~20 FPS und extrem mieser Gamepadanpassung antue verzichte ich lieber gleich drauf.
Aktuell könnte das vermutlich sogar schon ein Smart Phone schöner und flüssiger darstellen als die PS3.
Am PC sieht Far Cry 3 selbst in "Low" besser aus als auf der X360/PS3. 
Damit man die Konsolenfassung unterbieten kann muss man also schon über den Treiber tricksen weil es offiziell gar nicht möglich ist.



> daß ein Uncharted, Killzone, Forza oder GT für den PC erscheinen werden. Erst Recht nicht, daß sich Hersteller wie Sony aus dem Konsolenmarkt zurückziehen.



Und wer braucht diese   Spiele am PC?
Project Cars , Crysis 3 und Tomb Raider 2013 sind mindestens genauso gut bzw. zum Teil sogar besser in diesen Genres.

Sorry; aber wirkliche Perlen die einen ganz eigenen Stil haben und die man sonnst nirgendwo findet  gibt es nur bei Nintendo.

Nenne mir mal ein einziges Spiel für PC/PS3/X360 das so ähnlich wie Mario Strikers ist.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEi8BjXJcZo

Oder auch den Remake von ALTTP am 3DS (Between Worlds)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSRv7opI0Xk

Weiter geht es mit der Metroid Trilogy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT5fZRn13Kc

Oder Pikmin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qhzzOBTNKE

etc.


----------



## Aenimus (6. Dezember 2013)

masterofcars schrieb:


> Die Sache ist ganz einfach. Ich spiele mit Maus und Tastatur. Diese komischen Konsolendinger überfordern mich einfach und sind schlichtweg zu träge/langsam wenn ich mal schnell rechts/links gucken will. Und mein Lenkrad steht vorm PC im Spielezimmer und nicht im Wohnzimmer. Und ich will mich nicht mit der Frau streiten wenn Sie gleichzeitig Fackeln im Sturm gucken will... Uuuund ich brauch meinen Rückzugsraum .. uuund ich möchte mal das Eine oder Andere anpassen und in die Dateien linsen. Und wenn etwas kaputt geht tausche ich nur ein Teil und nicht die ganze Konsole. Und wenn ich mehr Leistung will, schau ich welches Bauteil der größte Flaschenhals ist und tausche es. Fertich. Jenau. Und deswegen PC


 
Auf den Punkt. Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## leckmuschel (6. Dezember 2013)

und seiten wie "pc" games fördern den pc in großem maße mit ihren konsolen/handheld news


----------



## LatinoRamon (6. Dezember 2013)

ich gebe lieber 685€ für die GTX 780 Ti aus als für ne bug konsole 
geht doch nichts über ne geile lan party


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2013)

Wieso 10 Gründe?

Ich brauche nur 1 Grund.
PC ist der Konsole in allen belangen überlegen. basta
Es gibt nix, rein gar nix was ich mit der Konsole machen kann, was ich nicht auch mit dem PC machen könnte, umgekehrt sieht es da anders aus. 

Nichts gegen die Konsoleros, aber PC ist und bleibt DIE Zocker Plattform Schlechthin. BASTA. 

Also ich brauche nur 1 Grund, der Grund Heißt PC.


----------



## mce-corvin (6. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man immer wieder diese vergleiche anstellt, dann sind doch solche Argumentationen wie "Ich würdemir nie" oder "das ist viel besser bei" total fürn Arsch. Wenn man so einen Verlgeich macht muss man von einer breiten gemischten Menge an Konsumenten ausgehen. Also Leute ohne Pc oder mit ner alten Kackmöhre, Leute die eventuell wenig Kohle haben (und das müssen keine Hartzer sein, Familie reicht auch) und und und...

Die "Vorteile" einer Konsole sind nun mal:

- Unkompliziert
Man muss im Prinzip nichts können, wer sich grade rum die Unterhose anziehen kann, ist geeignet

- Langlebig
Sobald man mal alle Bugs und schwächen der Day One Modelle überwunden hat ist eine Konsole eine Anschaffung, die für 5-10 Jahre sichert, aktuelle Spiele (wenn mit Abstrichen in der Qualität) flüssig spielen kann.

- Preis / Leistung
Nicht jeder Spielt so viel oder ist so enthusiastisch in Sachen Grafik & Co damit sich ein PC, der die nächsten 5-10 Jahre flüssiges Spielen garantiert, rechnet. Die Spielepreise liegen bei der Konsole naturgemäß etwas Höher, aber vergessen wir mal nicht, das die großen Blockbuster (ala BF4 und so) auch für den PC nur in Angeboten und Sales richtig günstig zu haben sind - wer da sparen will der kann das auch bei der Konsole. Da spielt sozusagen der Kunde einen großen Faktor.


Ein PC kann das alles und noch viel besser, ist aber  immer eine Frage von Geld und Know-How. Man muss zwar nun wirklich nicht ein Pro sein und da was effektives zusammen zu stellen und zu bedienen, aber es ist mehr als nur die Unterhose hoch ziehen können. ^^

Last but not Least gibt's auch noch immer eine Klientel, die sich nicht mit PC ins Wohnzimmer setzt, Wohnzimmer Entertainment ist größtenteils noch klassisches konsolengebiet.

Wie man's auch dreht und wendet, welche Vorteile ein Pc oder eine Konsole bieten ist extrem Abhängig vom Nutzer - also am besten leben und leben lassen.


----------



## Marbuel (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab immer beides im Haus und möchte auch auf keines von beiden verzichten. Alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Deswegen bin ich froh darüber, in der Situation zu sein, mich nicht für eines von beiden entscheiden zu müssen.


----------



## meisterYoda (7. Dezember 2013)

Hmm der ewige Streit geht in eine neuer Runde. 
Früher war ich eigentlich eher pro PC als Spieleplattform, habe mir jetzt aber ne PS 3(!) gekauft um die Exklusivtitel nachzuholen. Da ich den Trend zu plattformgebundenen Spielen am PC nicht unterstütze (Steam, UbiLauncher usw.), fallen auch ne menge Spiele auf dem PC weg. Habe vorher lange überlegt, ob das nicht genau das gleiche ist aber wenigstens funktioniert die PS3 auch ohne Internetanschluss. Für Patches ist es natürlich nötig, aber man muss sich nicht irgendwo anmelden oder Daten preisgeben. 

Nachteil ist halt, wenn die Konsole kaputt ist, kann man, im Falle PS2, PS3 zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt(Ja, ich hab den PS2 Emulator ausprobiert), seine gekauften Spiele nicht mehr spielen.

Zur Steuerungsdiskussion habe ich die Meinung, dass sich mit Maus und Tastatur vieles besser und vorallem genauer Steuern lässt. Jedoch liegt das auch daran, wie das Spiel gestaltet wird.
Außerdem habe ich noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, mich mit Maus und Tastatur gemütlich und unkompliziert auf die Couch zu lümmeln ud trotzdem alles im Griff zu haben.

Das waren jetzt nur ein paar kleine Überlegungen(ich hab mir noch viiiel mehr gemacht). Da spielen Vorlieben, Überzeugungen, Lebenssituation, Möglichkeiten usw. eine Rolle, die sehr Individuell sind. Es gibt ja genug Leute die von Steam begeistert sind.
Man kann eine Sache bevorzugen, weil man davon überzeugt ist und für einen das Beste ist und man kann das Warum auch trefflich diskutieren, man sollte dabei aber nicht in einen gewissen Extremismus verfallen und einer Sache "verfallen". Das schafft doch nur böses Blut. Also machts euch nicht zu leicht.  Die ideale Plattform gibt es meiner Meinung nach derzeit eh nicht.

In diesem Sinne
Friede sei mit euch
(Bin wohl leicht esoterisch geworden  )


----------



## Kratos333 (7. Dezember 2013)

Naja, die einzigsten Punkte denen ich zustimme:

- Flexible Hardware 
- Bessere Grafik (Nur: Falls mal irgendwann wieder ein PC Exklusives Spiel erscheint mit bombast Grafik dann lasst es mich wissen... die Zeit ist seit Crysis 1 vorbei).
- Multimedia ohne Grenzen: Jo, nur kann ich das mit nem smartphone auch nutzen (MiniHDMI an Fernseher und fertig)

Der rest ist eher geschmacksache und ist eher ein nachteil. Ich seh inzwischen immer mehr nachteile am PC als gaming Plattform und das fängt schon mit den accoungebundenen Spielen an (Nein, PC Gaming ist teurer weil man die spiele nicht verkaufen kann!)

Die richtigen vorteile vor über 10 jahren hat der PC schon lange nicht mehr. Viele genres sind ausgestorben die man wirklich exklusiv nennen kann wie Strategie oder Flugsimus (Ausser man will Jahre nur die selben spiele zocken und die haben dann mit sicherheit keine nextgen Grafik). Grafisch hat sich allgemein betrachtet beim PC gar nix getan trotz besserer Hardware. 95% der grossen Spiele sehen aus wie games vor über 10 Jahren und rennen selbst auf nem 300€ Laptop... nur 1-2 Titel seit Jahren reizen wirklich aktuelle Hardware aus und der rest sind einfach nur kacke optimiert und verbuggt ohne ende.

Der PC ist eben der Indie und Free2play king geworden.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (7. Dezember 2013)

Die zeiten von RollerCoaster Tycoon und co sind einfach vorbei...
Die Spiele dich mich jetzt noch interesieren gibt es nur auf den Konsolen.
Knack zum Beispiel macht mir zur Zeit viel Spaß da es ziemlich Oldschool istXD


----------



## MichaelG (7. Dezember 2013)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Naja, die einzigsten Punkte denen ich zustimme:
> 
> - Flexible Hardware
> - Bessere Grafik (Nur: Falls mal irgendwann wieder ein PC Exklusives Spiel erscheint mit bombast Grafik dann lasst es mich wissen... die Zeit ist seit Crysis 1 vorbei).
> ...


 
Ganz so ist es nicht. Aber ein Teil des "Stillstands" liegt auch an den Multiplattformformaten, die sich nach dem schwächsten Glied in der Reihe gerichtet haben, der Konsole. Deswegen war, wenn man sich 2010 einen 1000 EUR PC gekauft hat, beim PC in den letzten 3 Jahren keine Aufrüstung notwendig und ist es bis aktuell noch nicht. Die Zeiten zu vor brauchte man quasi alle 6 Monate eine neue Grafikkarte.

Aus dem Grund wäre es auch Ubi lieber, wenn sich die Konsolenwechsel verkürzen würden. D.h. eine Konsolengeneration nur 4-5 Jahre statt 8 Jahre. Das würde auch wieder dem PC zugute kommen. Und ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, wenn die Hardwarepreise einer PS5 auf dem Level der PS4 bleiben.

Und es gibt auch sehr gute PC only Titel, die beileibe nicht nur Indie-Titel sind. Das nächste große ambitionierte PC Only Projekt wird wohl Star Citizen werden. Dann gibt es einen 3D Flugsimulator, der ebenfalls top ist, wenn mit 199 Dollar auch teuer. Es gibt Adventures wie Geheimakte Tunguska etc. 

Das nächste ist imho die Steuerbarkeit. Gibt es einen Shooter für mehrere Plattformen (darunter dem PC) ziehe ich persönlich Maus- und Tastatursteuerung einem Pad vor. Wenn es Killzone für den PC gäbe, hätte ich garantiert die PC-Fassung. Gleiches gilt für Flugsimulatoren.

Klar, die großen Umsätze machen die Publisher mit den Konsolen. Allein schon bei den am meisten verkauften Spieleserien wie Call of Duty oder eben GTA. Warum ? Weil z.B. in den USA 90% Konsolengamer sind und nur 10% PC-Gamer, in Japan ist es sogar 99% zu 1 %. Und das sind nun einmal die großen Märkte. Da fällt das kleine Deutschland (zumal bei uns das Verhältnis eher mixed ist) nicht ins Gewicht. 

Und genau deswegen werden die Spiele erst einmal für die Konsolen entwickelt und Firmen mit geringem Budget und/oder Lust Aufwand zu betreiben machen nur mäßige Ports für den PC. Siehe EA, die z.B. der PC-Fassung von NFS Rivals keinen Lenkradsupport geben oder bei FIFA 14 dem PC nur die alte Grafikengine zugestehen, aber der PS4 und XBONE die bessere Next Gen Grafik liefern. Gute Ports gibts aber genauso. Stichwort Max Payne 3, Mafia 2, Hitman, Splinter Cell, Asassins Creed u.s.w.

Und was die Accountbindung und Konsolen betrifft wäre ich vorsichtig: Microsoft wollte die ja bei der XBONE auch einführen und hat sich bei der Pressekonferenz nach einem Mega Shitstorm auch deswegen eine blutige Nase geholt. Und Sony hat die Macht, das zu unterbinden auf seiner Plattform und das wissen die Publisher. 

Aber wer kann auf der PC-Plattform Druck ausüben ? Nur der Kunde. Aber da ist es eben so, wenn man ein Spiel unbedingt haben will, muß man es kaufen. Und die Kunden sind da zu inkonsequent (mich eingeschlossen. Es gibt dort auch keine Firma, die als großer Hersteller und fast Monopolist wie Sony bei den Konsolen Druck auf die Publisher ausüben könnte. Genau aus dem Grund ist die DRM-Strategie beim PC durchsetzbar geworden. Zumal die PC-Umsätze weltweit eben bei weitem nicht das Level der Konsolenversionen erreichen und die Publisher bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen aus dem Grund nicht vom PC abhängig sind.

Aber den PC tot zu reden bringt nichts und entspricht auch nicht der Wahrheit. Was allerdings korrekt ist, daß sich das Bild gewandelt hat. Auf dem PC gibt es im Vergleich zu früheren Jahren wesentlich mehr Multiplattformtitel. Wo damals ein Crysis 1 PC-Exklusiv war und Yerli die Konsolen verteufelte wegen zu geringer Leistung, gabs die Nachfolger auch für die Konsole. Oder ein Mafia 1, GTA 1/2 gabs nicht für Konsole, Max Payne 1 u.s.w. Mittlerweile (auch weil die Publisher Geld verdienen wollen) gibts fast jeden AAA-Titel für PC und Konsole. 

Das ist halt der Lauf der Zeit. Wichtig ist imho nur die Qualität der Umsetzung. Stimmt diese, kaufe ich mir den Titel für die Plattform von der ich der Meinung bin, daß diese mir für das Spiel die optimalen Vorraussetzungen bietet. Das muß nicht unbedingt nur die Grafik sein bzw. spielen für die Entscheidung mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle. So ist es ist auch schlichtweg eine Handlingfrage. Ein FIFA läßt sich mit Pad wesentlich leichter steuern, man kann bequem auf der Couch lümmeln und zocken. Bei einem Shooter bevorzuge ich sofern möglich die PC-Fassung.

Ideal ist es, wenn man beide Plattformen besitzt. Und Luxus wenn man sich neben PC der Konsole von Sony auch noch eine zweite Konsole von Microsoft gönnen kann (oder umgekehrt je nach Prämissen)


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2013)

schaut euch doch an, was auf dem pc gespielt wird. 
da sind keine high end-hochglanz-titel, nach denen die pc'ler in der mehrheit angeblich so gieren. 
sondern ganz im gegenteil fast durch die bank komplett anspruchslose spiele.

das sind die aktuellen steam top 10:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ist mit skyrim exakt ein (!!!) halbwegs forderndes spiel dabei.

hört doch bitte mit der mär auf, dass die konsolen irgendwas auf breiter front 'bremsen' würden, das ist nämlich einfach unfug.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Dezember 2013)

Damit unterschlägst Du mal generös, daß einige Titel gar nicht über Steam laufen. Z.B. die gesamten Ubisoft-Titel. Die laufen zu 99% über Uplay. Nur wenige davon haben beides (Uplay und Steam). Dann die ganzen bisherigen GfWL-Titel. Die tauchen hier ebenfalls nicht auf. Oder die Titel über Origin. Steam ist hier nur die halbe Wahrheit.

Und Du unterschlägst bewußt, daß EA der PC-Fassung von FIFA statt der PS4 Engine nur die Engine der PS3 gegönnt hat. So sieht die Sache aus. Und ob ohne Konsolen die Publisher für den PC nicht leistungsstärkere Titel herausbringen würden ist sicher Spekulation, aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Die Jahrzehnte zu vor gabs Aufrüstorgien und seit rund 3 Jahren eher Stillstand. Und das sicher nicht, weil die Grafik der PC ausgereizt ist.

Ich denke mit der PS4 geht der nächste Schub los und wir werden wieder nachrüsten müssen. Nicht mehr so exxessiv wie früher aber trotzdem. Und was Du auch unterschlägst: Die groß angelegten Multiplattformstrategien sind noch nicht sooo sehr alt. Klar auch früher gabs Titel für PC und Konsole. Aber was früher die Ausnahme war ist in den letzten 2-3 Jahren zum Standard geworden. Zu Zeiten eines Mafia 1 gabs z.B. noch gar keine Konsolenfassung. Auch bei Max Payne 1 nicht. Die hat somit schon Auswirkungen auf die PC-Releases und auch auf die dort geforderten Hardwareanforderungen.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2013)

ich unterschlage hier überhaupt nix, schon gar nicht bewusst.
was hätte ich denn davon? 

steam liefert nun einmal als einziger verlässliche daten.
ich könnte aber natürlich auch noch blizzard/ battle.net anführen mit den millionenfach gespielten leistungsfressern wow, diablo und starcraft. - besser? 

es gibt nun einmal vergleichsweise (sehr) wenige pc-enthusiasten, für die es sich lohnen würde ein spiel extremst aufzubohren.
was natürlich möglich wäre, da widerspreche ich ja gar nicht - nur eben nicht wirtschaftlich.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Dezember 2013)

Daß es gemacht wird (COD, Crysis 3) scheint sich doch zu lohnen ? Nur bislang war es eben so, daß 90% der Entwicklungen nicht mehr reine PC-Titel sondern Multiplattformtitel waren. Bei den restlichen 10% teilten sich diverse Indie-Titel den Markt mit wenigen Leistungsfressern. Und bei den Multiplattformtiteln war man an die alte Konsolengeneration gebunden. Stichwort "schwächstes Glied". Das darf man dabei auch nicht unterschlagen. 

Und was herauskommen kann, wenn man etwas ohne Konsolenbindung entwickelt werden wir vielleicht bei Star Citizen erleben. Aber vielleicht auch von den Hardwareanforderungen erschrecken.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daß es gemacht wird (COD, Crysis 3) scheint sich doch zu lohnen ?



versteh ich nicht, was wurde denn an cod aufgebohrt? 
crysis 3 - na gut. aber das ist eben auch ein crytek-spiel, die verdienen halt nur damit ihr geld. 
und zwar nicht mit dem spiel, sondern in erster linie mit der technologie dahinter. 

inwiefern sich das auf die verkaufszahlen des spiels selbst ausgewirkt hat, lass ich mal offen.
ich vermute gar nicht:
denn das ja in der tat seiner zeit technisch sehr weit voraus gewesene crysis 1 war eigentlich ein flop.
wieso haben denn da die ganzen pc-user nicht zugegriffen? 



> Bei den restlichen 10% teilten sich diverse Indie-Titel den Markt mit wenigen Leistungsfressern.



das ist für mich eine komplett verquere darstellung der marktrealitäten.
viele der in den steam-top 10 aufgeführten titel sind pc-exklusiv oder werden fast nur auf pc gespielt.
das gleiche gilt für die auf pc abnorm gut laufenden blizzard-spiele.
das ist imho schon mehr als ein indiz dafür, dass es schlicht nicht stimmt, dass die mehrzahl der pc-user ein rechenmonster unter dem schreibtisch stehen hat und diese leistungsfressenden spiele in der mehrzahl fordert. 

diese leute gibt es -nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen- nur sind es eben sehr wenig und die tummeln sich mehrheitlich in foren wie diesem. 



> Stichwort "schwächstes Glied". Das darf man dabei auch nicht unterschlagen.



das schwächste glied sind eigentlich nicht die konsolen und waren es auch nie.
das schwächste glied sind laptops mit onboard-chips auf denen auch millionenfach gespielt wird.



> Und was herauskommen kann, wenn man etwas ohne Konsolenbindung entwickelt werden wir vielleicht bei Star Citizen erleben. Aber vielleicht auch von den Hardwareanforderungen erschrecken.



absolut richtig. 
bei star citizen können sie richtig ran klotzen.
warten wir mal ab, wie sich das spiel verkauft...


----------



## Shorty484 (7. Dezember 2013)

Och nö, nicht schon wieder so ein PC-gegen-Konsole-Thread *gähn*


----------



## MichaelG (7. Dezember 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Och nö, nicht schon wieder so ein PC-gegen-Konsole-Thread *gähn*


 
Das liest Du aber eigentlich schon im Titel  Wobei ich den Krieg Konsole vs. PC auch nicht ab kann. Aber die Konsolen haben auch direkten Einfluß auf den PC. Das läßt sich nicht abstreiten.


----------



## Sakurai (7. Dezember 2013)

VERDAMMT, was habe ich verpasst?! Weswegen wurde LC gesperrt?


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2013)

Einen Grund habt ihr vergessen:

Ich hab schon einen PC. Ich hab schon eine Spielesammlung mit mehreren 100 Titeln für den PC. Warum sollte ich mir ein extra Gerät zum Spielen zulegen, wenn dann doch immer noch 99% meiner Spiele über den PC laufen?


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ... fast durch die bank komplett anspruchslose spiele.
> 
> das sind die aktuellen steam top 10:
> 
> ...


 
Sollte man auch bedenken:
In dieser Statistik tauchen nur die Titel auf, die *online *gespielt werden. Wer offline zockt, wird nicht erfasst.

Logisch, daß daher Online Titel wie _Dota 2, TF2_ und _CS_ bei den Spitzenreitern sind.
Und ebenso logisch, daß bei den meist gespielten Online Titeln nicht irgendwas ultra kompliziertes ist. Viele wollen halt die Konsole/den PC anmachen und losspielen und nicht erst zig Tutorials durchlesen müssen.


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2013)

Apid schrieb:


> Diablo3 macht auch viel mehr Spass auf einer Konsole weil es dieses bescheuerte Auktionshaus nicht hat.


Damit müssen PC Spieler ja auch nur noch mit März rumärgern.



> Das Argument das Konsolengames zu teuer sind zieht für mich auch nicht, man findet fast immer einen Händler der die Spiele billiger anbietet oder das Blockbuster am Erscheinungstag billiger sind (z.B. GTA5 50 Euro).


Na und? Das gilt doch für PC Spiele genauso.



> Filme vom PC schauen schön und gut aber ich stelle es mir viel zum umständlich vor von der Couch aus den PC der in einem anderen Zimmer steht zu bedienen bzw. in einen anderen Raum zu gehen um die Blu-Ray zu wechseln, keine Ahnung ob es da Fernbedienungen oder andere Möglichkeiten für den PC gibt. Das ist aber halt bei jedem anders.


 Eben. Bei mir steht der PC im Wohnzimmer und ist auch fürs Filme schauen da. Und Bedienprobleme gibt's dank Wireless Trackball auch nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sollte man auch bedenken:
> In dieser Statistik tauchen nur die Titel auf, die *online *gespielt werden. Wer offline zockt, wird nicht erfasst.



das ist richtig.
leider gibts keine zahlen dazu, wie viele steam-user dauerhaft online sind.
ich tippe auf die weit überweigende mehrheit, aber das ist natürlich spekulation. 



> Logisch, daß daher Online Titel wie _Dota 2, TF2_ und _CS_ bei den Spitzenreitern sind.
> Und ebenso logisch, daß bei den meist gespielten Online Titeln nicht irgendwas ultra kompliziertes ist. Viele wollen halt die Konsole/den PC anmachen und losspielen und nicht erst zig Tutorials durchlesen müssen.


 
mit anspruchslos war *technisch* anspruchslos gemeint.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Dezember 2013)

Naja, es gibt ja nichts technisch wirklich anspruchsvolles mehr. Crysis 3, BF3/4, ArmA 3 und Rome 2 vielleicht. Die Titel kann man an einer Hand abzählen. 
Erst mit den Titeln im nächsten Jahr tut sich technisch wieder was.


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mit anspruchslos war *technisch* anspruchslos gemeint.


 Schade - ich fand meine Argumentation aber trotzdem sehr schlüssig.


----------



## BuzzKillington (7. Dezember 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was eigentlich der technische Unterschied zwischen der HD8000- und 200-Serie ist?


----------



## Monalye (7. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich kann auf einem PC nicht nur viele unterschiedliche Dinge tun, sondern auch noch gleichzeitig.
> Ich kann z.B. zur gleichen Zeit hier im PCG/VGZ Chat sein, in Steam  sein, ICQ offen haben, mit jemandem über Xfire reden, dabei ein Spiel  zocken und jederzeit hier im Forum schreiben und lesen.



Genau das ist es, außerdem kann ich nebenbei auch noch fernsehen, bei einer Konsole wäre der Fernseher mit dem Spiel belegt.
Zu gemütlichen Spielstunden gehört für mich: nebenbei im Internet surfen, wenn ich im Spiel nicht weiterkomme, kann ich direkt am gleichen Gerät nach einer Lösung im Internet suchen, kann Screenshots hochladen von Szenen wo ich nicht weiterkomme und um Hilfe fragen, in Pausen auf PCG oder Steam schmökern, tolle Musik direkt von der Festplatte  anhören oder nebenbei auch noch Fernsehen und noch vieles, vieles mehr.

Mit einer Konsole kann ich das alles nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Dezember 2013)

Wenn es einzig ums Zocken geht, dann würde ich beide Plattformen bevorzugen. Konsole UND PC. Für die PS3 gab es viele tolle Spiele, die sich wirklich lohnen. Völlig unabhängig von Auflösung und anderen technischen Makeln. Wobei es natürlich drauf ankommt, was für Spiele es sind. Bei Multiplattform-Games würde ich eher zu PC-Versionen greifen, da ich doch gern die Möglichkeiten nutze, die mein PC bietet. Aber für einige Exklusiv-Titel lohnt sich eine Konsole, meiner Meinung nach, wirklich (wobei ich selbst der PS immer den Vorzug gegeben habe, da mir die Titel dort besser gefielen).

Ob es später auch für die PS4 schöne Spiele gibt, bleibt abzuwarten. Bis dahin werde ich ein paar PS3-Games oder eben PC-Games zocken.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2013)

Sehe ich genauso. PC und Konsole ist der Idealfall. Zumal ich auf Titel wie Heavy Rain oder Killzone ungern verzichten würde.


----------



## Vordack (8. Dezember 2013)

Von welchem Spiel stammt der Screenshot bei "Modifikationen und inoffizielle Inhalte"? Ist meine ich derselbe auf der News-Seite.

edit: Ach, der Name der Datei lautet Skyrim...


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es gibt aber andere Spiele die konsolenexklusiv sind und extrem reizen. Und daher ist das Ideal wie immer nicht eine einzige Plattform sondern alle die sich gegenseitig ergänzen.


 
Unterschreib ich so. Das volle Programm bekommt man nur mit PC + Konsole(n) (evtl. auch noch Handhelds)


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Dezember 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Genau das ist es, außerdem kann ich nebenbei auch noch fernsehen, bei einer Konsole wäre der Fernseher mit dem Spiel belegt.


 Stimmt, es gibt ja nicht die Möglichkeit, per Fernbedienung den Sender zu wechseln


----------



## Enisra (8. Dezember 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Stimmt, es gibt ja nicht die Möglichkeit, per Fernbedienung den Sender zu wechseln


 
ja ne, Mona meint eher _gleichzeitig_


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2013)

surfen und fernsehen parallel - kein thema.
aber zocken und fernsehen gleichzeitig? im ernst?


----------



## Enisra (8. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> surfen und fernsehen parallel - kein thema.
> aber zocken und fernsehen gleichzeitig? im ernst?


 
wenn das jetzt nur so ein Spiel ist, bei dem jetzt nicht wirklich viel passiert, so wie ETS2, joa, geht


----------



## Sam28 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe 2 Monitore und als drittes eine Monitor/TV-Kombination an meinem PC, auf dem dritten läuft entweder Fernsehen oder Videos.
Das geht bei manchen Spielen sehr gut, ist fast wie ein Hörspiel bei dem man manchmal hinschaut. 
Besonders bei MMORPGs hat man öfter Sachen die man praktisch automatisch macht, bei anderen Spielen mit Story oder wo man sich stark konzentriert ist es dann eher lästig.

Das gute am PC ist das fast jeder einen hat, viele sogar mit einer recht guten CPU bei der man nur noch eine gute Grafikkarte zupacken müsste und man könnte schon gut Spielen. Nach dem Einstieg mit Handy oder Tablet oftmals die nächste Stufe.


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> surfen und fernsehen parallel - kein thema.
> aber zocken und fernsehen gleichzeitig? im ernst?


 Kommt ja ganz darauf an, was man gerade zockt und schaut. zB TV Total braucht jetzt nicht gerade die ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit, weil es nicht schlimm ist, wenn man da mal 5 Minuten verpasst, weil gerade im Spiel was Spannenderes passiert und wenn man in WoW Daily Quests zum zigsten Mal macht oder stumpf irgendwas farmt, ist man auch für jede Abwechselung zB durch das Fernsehgeschehen dankbar. Ebenso sind "sammle alle Federn/Flaggen/Riddler Trophäen/..." und ähnliche Spielinhalte für Nebenherbeschallung durch die Glotze geeignet.


----------



## Enisra (8. Dezember 2013)

najaaa, TV Total
da ist es auch nicht schlimm wenn man 60min verpasst ...


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> najaaa, TV Total
> da ist es auch nicht schlimm wenn man 60min verpasst ...


Ob ich das deswegen mit Absicht ausgewählt habe? ... man weiß es nicht.


----------



## zorrk (8. Dezember 2013)

würden die spiele entwicklier auch endlcih mal wieder schnallen, dass der PC "die" plattform ist, dann würde das ganze auch was bringen, solange wir aber nur verkrüppelte consolenports vorgelegt bekommen (zb darksouls / geiles game aber ungemoddet und ohne gamepad unspielbar am PC!) bringt einem dies meißt auch etwas frust mit!

versteht mich nciht falsch, ich habe mein leben lang nur eine konsole bessesen und das war die ps2 weil meine eltern lieber ein ding statt neuem MB und CPU zahlen wollten... 
ich habe abgesehen von dem killzone welches ich dazu bekommen habe kein einziges spiel dafür besessen^^
mit pc games habe ich inzwischen 2 regale (mit je 5 fächern ca 1.2m lang) voll!
und man bedenke dass man games bis ca 2004 einfach  verleihen konnte und da einige nie zurück gekommen waren^^

son minderwertiger quatsch wie ps4 oder xbone würde mir nie ins haus kommen....
was soll ich denn mit deren leine um meinen hals???

ich würde mir nur wünschen dass mehr entwickler den pc wieder zur leadplattform machen, denn auf consolenkompatibilität abspecken schien wohl leichter zu sein als halbschöne consolengames auf nen pc zu porten....

mfg der zorrk


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2013)

zorrk schrieb:


> würden die spiele entwicklier auch endlcih mal wieder schnallen, dass der PC "die" plattform ist, dann würde das ganze auch was bringen, solange wir aber nur verkrüppelte consolenports vorgelegt bekommen (zb darksouls / geiles game aber ungemoddet und ohne gamepad unspielbar am PC!) bringt einem dies meißt auch etwas frust mit!


Ist die Woche von Lord schon um??
Obwohl... ne. Seine Rechtschreibung war doch eine ganz andere


----------



## zorrk (8. Dezember 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist die Woche von Lord schon um??
> Obwohl... ne. Seine Rechtschreibung war doch eine ganz andere


 
was bitte?
gehts hier um games? ne dudenforum... stimmt ich habe mich verlaufen....
die letzten 10 beiträge sind offtopic, aber die rechtschreibung.. ja da müssen wir drauf hacken...^^

trollcommunity hier^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Dezember 2013)

zorrk schrieb:


> würden die spiele entwicklier auch endlcih mal wieder schnallen, dass der PC "die" plattform ist, dann würde das ganze auch was bringen, solange wir aber nur verkrüppelte consolenports vorgelegt bekommen (zb darksouls / geiles game aber ungemoddet und ohne gamepad unspielbar am PC!) bringt einem dies meißt auch etwas frust mit!
> 
> versteht mich nciht falsch, ich habe mein leben lang nur eine konsole bessesen und das war die ps2 weil meine eltern lieber ein ding statt neuem MB und CPU zahlen wollten...
> ich habe abgesehen von dem killzone welches ich dazu bekommen habe kein einziges spiel dafür besessen^^
> ...


 Wäre ich Chef einer Entwicklerfirma, die AAA-Titel entwickelt, würde ich wohl auch primär für Konsolen entwickeln. Warum? Weil es Zeit und somit Geld spart, für ein geschlossenes System zu entwickeln, statt für zig unterschiedliche (PC)Systeme. 



zorrk schrieb:


> was bitte?
> gehts hier um games? ne dudenforum... stimmt ich habe mich verlaufen....
> die letzten 10 beiträge sind offtopic, aber die rechtschreibung.. ja da müssen wir drauf hacken...^^
> 
> trollcommunity hier^^


 Naja, deine Rechtschreibung ist ja nun wirklich nicht sonderlich toll. Lediglich eine nüchterne Feststellung, aber nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## mrgott (9. Dezember 2013)

"Die Deutsche Rechtschreibung  ist Freeware, sprich, du kannst sie kostenlos nutzen. Allerdings ist sie  nicht Open Source, du darfst sie nicht verändern oder in  veränderter Form veröffentlichen."


----------



## Datamind (9. Dezember 2013)

XBOX Live brauche ich für den PC nicht, eine Sicherheitslücke weniger... jetzt sind die Fakten da. Allerdings müsste man von einem freien Linux ausgehen, ich will jetzt nicht von den backdoors in den M$ Produkten anfangen... *g* immerhin habe ich auf dem PC eine gewisse Kontrollfunktion bzw. kann ich als User individuell in das System eingreifen. Ist bei der Horst Box und der PS4 nicht möglich.



World of Warcraft: NSA und GCHQ überwachten Online-Spiele - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kwengie (9. Dezember 2013)

ich bleibe der Spieleplattform namens PC treu, weil man das Spiel modden kann und man mitunter so länger Freude an Spielen wie Skyrim z. B., hat.
Außerdem sind mit Tastatur und Maus das liebste Eingabegerät, weil ich mit dem für mich schwammigen Eingabegerät, Name leider nicht parat, nicht klar komme.
Ein weiterer Pluspunkt stellt für mich die Austauschbarkeit einzelner Komponente dar und daß bessere Grakas eingebaut werden können, um sodie bessere Grafik eines neuen PC-Spiels genießen zu können.
Weiter sehe ich nicht ein, jedesmal 10,00 € an Lizenzen Sony & Microsoft bei Kauf eines Konsolenspiels in den Rachen zu werfen.


Ich sehe das so,
daß der PC im Gegensatz zur Konsole ein Allroundtalent ist, denn man kann mit dem Rechenknecht spielen, arbeiten, modden und vieles mehr.


PS:
im Internet kann man auch so einiges anstellen einschließlich eine eigene HP erstellen.


----------



## Emke (10. Dezember 2013)

Allein schon wegen den billigen Keys die man bekommen kann ist der PC besser als so ne Stümperkonosle


----------



## Maverick3110 (10. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kommt ja ganz darauf an, was man gerade zockt und schaut. zB TV Total braucht jetzt nicht gerade die ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit, weil es nicht schlimm ist, wenn man da mal 5 Minuten verpasst, weil gerade im Spiel was Spannenderes passiert und wenn man in WoW Daily Quests zum zigsten Mal macht oder stumpf irgendwas farmt, ist man auch für jede Abwechselung zB durch das Fernsehgeschehen dankbar. Ebenso sind "sammle alle Federn/Flaggen/Riddler Trophäen/..." und ähnliche Spielinhalte für Nebenherbeschallung durch die Glotze geeignet.


 
Also wenn ich etwas Spiele, dann Spiele ich und schaue nebenbei kein Fern oder höre Radio.
Die nur noch 148 Mails checken Generation, armes Deutschland.


----------



## Maverick3110 (10. Dezember 2013)

Hoffentlich sperrt Steam Dir nicht mal den Account.


----------



## Enisra (10. Dezember 2013)

Maverick3110 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sperrt Steam Dir nicht mal den Account.


 
bei solchen Sprüchen hoffe ich ja eher das ein Mod mal eher hier deinen Account sperrt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Dezember 2013)

Früher hab ich von meinem Vater nen verbalen Rüffel bekommen wenn Glotze und PC gleichzeitig liefen.
Heute kann ich ihn nur zu gut verstehen, und darum hab ich es mir abgewöhnt.


----------



## Enisra (10. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Früher hab ich von meinem Vater nen verbalen Rüffel bekommen wenn Glotze und PC gleichzeitig liefen.
> Heute kann ich ihn nur zu gut verstehen, und darum hab ich es mir abgewöhnt.


 
na mal ehrlich, aber bei manchen Spielen geht das halt gut, außerdem ist es schon eher _suboptimal _das so assig komplett abzuwatschen wie der Typ da oben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> na mal ehrlich, aber bei manchen Spielen geht das halt gut, außerdem ist es schon eher _suboptimal _das so assig komplett abzuwatschen wie der Typ da oben


 Ich wollte den Troll jetzt nicht unterstützen, nicht dass hier was falsch verstanden wird. 
Aber heutzutage konzentriere ich mich wenn voll und ganz auf eine einzige Sache. Und mal ehrlich:
Mittlerweile gibt es im Normalfall nichts, wofür es sich unbedingt lohnt, den Fernseher parallel beim Zocken einzuschalten.


----------



## Enisra (10. Dezember 2013)

och, TS2014, ETS2, Cities in Motion, Anno, alles wo man jetzt nicht sonderlich Schnell reagieren muss
bei irgendwie ... RPGs oder Adventures kannste das natürlich nicht machen, das aber auch halt wieder was ganz anderes


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> och, TS2014, ETS2, Cities in Motion, Anno, alles wo man jetzt nicht sonderlich Schnell reagieren muss
> bei irgendwie ... RPGs oder Adventures kannste das natürlich nicht machen, das aber auch halt wieder was ganz anderes


 Genau da haben wir auch den Knackpunkt: Heute spiele ich kaum bis gar keine Spiele dieser Art.
Obwohl mich es mal wieder reizen würde, das alte Siedler 2 auszupacken. Aber es kommen einfach zu viele Action-, Adventure- und Arcarde-Schnäppchen dazu, da bin ich schier machtlos... ^^


----------



## Maverick3110 (10. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> bei solchen Sprüchen hoffe ich ja eher das ein Mod mal eher hier deinen Account sperrt


 

Jemand aus unserem Clan ist aber genau das mit seinen vielen Russenkeys passiert. Und ich schrieb "Hoffentlich sperrt Steam nicht" Aber, Deutsch Sprach schwer Sprach oder hast du gerade noch Fern gesehen als du den Post gelesen hast?


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Dezember 2013)

Maverick3110 schrieb:


> *Sagt mal ihr PC Honks*, machen Euch Computerspiele eigentlich noch Spass?
> Also wenn ich etwas Spiele, dann Spiele ich und schaue nebenbei kein Fern oder höre Radio.
> Die nur noch 148 Mails checken Generation, armes Deutschland.



Du weißt aber schon, wie die Seite hier heißt, oder?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. Dezember 2013)

Nicht, dass ich es in einem Internet-Forum nicht erwartet hätte und es auch irgendwie amüsant finde, wie sich manche hier verhalten, muss ich euch doch darauf hinweisen, dass ihr etwas sachlicher miteinander umgehen solltet. Einem von euch wurde schon eine temporäre Auszeit gegönnt. 

Also passt auf eure Wortwahl auf. Danke.


----------



## Maverick3110 (10. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, wie die Seite hier heißt, oder?



Natürlich, und das der PC Multitaskingfähig ist weiß ich auch. Aber das manche so viele Tasks vor dem PC gleichzeitig machen, war mir neu.  Darum fragte ich ja auch danach ob sie noch Spielspass haben. Denn es hört sich von deren  Beschreibung eher so an als ob Computerspielen sie langweile.


Gut ich gebe es zu, manchmal trinke ich Wasser oder Cola während des Spielens.


----------



## unkraut69 (10. Dezember 2013)

Für besondere, konsolenexklusive Titel würde ich mir zur Not eben extra eine anschaffen, wenn da ein Titel unbedingt gespielt werden muß. The Last of Us zum Beispiel würde mich reizen, aber es gibt so viele super Spiele für den PC, die noch auf mich warten. Und ob es das wirklich wert ist? Unsere PS3 versieht jedenfalls nur noch ihren Dienst als BluRay- Player...

Viele Leute können mit PCs überhaupt nicht umgehen, vergesst das nicht! Bei der Konsole ist es eben wirklich nur reinschieben und losspielen, das ist schon ziemlich verführerisch. Wie oft habe ich schon gehört "Computer? - nein das ist nichts für mich, die Dinger reagieren allergisch auf mich!" 
Und wenn so jemand dann gern auch mal spielen möchte, kauft der dann wohl besser eine Konsole.

Das gilt aber nicht für mich. Ich bastel jedenfalls gern an meinem PC und bin immer noch stolz auf meine selbstzusammengestellte Rennmaschine.


----------



## Belandriel (11. Dezember 2013)

Witzig, wie hier mit den erzwungensten "Argumenten" versucht wird, die Vorteile wegzudiskutieren... Fallt jetzt nicht in Ohnmacht, aber: trotzdem bleiben diese Vorteile bestehen. Auch, wenn die Leute mit dem Fuß aufstampfen und heulen "Ich will aber, dass Konsolen toller sind" 

P.S.: Vielleicht sollten einige, die zum Beispiel bezüglich "besserer" Joypad-Steuerung (hüstel) die Konsolen vorziehen, den Artikel auch mal LESEN ;o) Das soll helfen, hörte ich *g* Auf weitere Punkte gehe ich jetzt mal nicht ein. Ist die Mühe eh nicht wert ^^


----------



## Shorty484 (11. Dezember 2013)

> Witzig, wie hier mit den erzwungensten "Argumenten" versucht wird, die  Vorteile wegzudiskutieren... Fallt jetzt nicht in Ohnmacht, aber:  trotzdem bleiben diese Vorteile bestehen. Auch, wenn die Leute mit dem  Fuß aufstampfen und heulen "Ich will aber, dass Konsolen toller sind"



Das Problem ist einfach, dass alle nur die Vorteile des PCs sehen, und die Nachteile unter den Tisch kehren. Im Gegensatz werden die Nachteile der Konsole hervorgehoben und die Vorteile einfach nicht beachtet. Dazu kommt, dass jeder für sich selbst entscheiden sollte, was für ihn die richtige Wahl ist. Aber diese Diskussion wird ewig so weiter gehen, weil einfach keiner begreifen will, dass sowohl Konsole als auch PC ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben.

Ich für meinen Teil bin mit Konsolen aufgewachsen, hatte meinen ersten eigenen PC mit 18 Jahren. Ich nutze beides gleichviel und wüsste nicht warum ich eins von beiden bevorzugen oder benachteiligen sollte.


----------



## DopeSkillz (11. Dezember 2013)

Ohne Fleiß kein Preis...Wie im echten Leben...

Wenn man das bestmögliche Ergebnis erreichen will, muss man etwas Arbeit investieren und sich Mühe geben... Dann informiert man sich und baut sich einen PC zusammen. Danach hat man aber auch die größtmögliche Flexibilitäts/Performance Möglichkeiten/Reserven. (Sich ein bischen mit Rechnern auskennen schadet heute niemandem mehr, egal welches Alter)

Wenn man dazu nicht bereit ist, kommen nur Konsolen in Frage. Man ist dann KURZFRISTIG technisch auf höhe der Zeit. Man zahlt aber später über Jahre überteuerte Preise für technisch veraltete Spiele (im Schnitt 69€)... Während man auf dem PC State of the Art für 49 € bekommt. Auf lange Sicht bestimmt nicht billiger als ein PC. 

Kochen ist da ein guter Vergleich... 

Der PC wäre das wertigere selbstgekochte Gericht.
Die Konsole wäre das minderwertige Fertigessen.

BJ 83

Konsolen Erfahrung: NES,GAMEBOY, Atari LYNX, MEGADRIVE, SUPERNES, 3DO, Saturn, PS1, Dreamcast, N64, PS2, XBOX, PS3, XBOX360

PC: seit den 386ern immer am Start 

Der PC wird nie aussterben, denn mit ihm würden die Konsolen sterben. denn der PC kann locker ohne und sogar besser ohne Konsolen...
Konsolen können aber auf keinen Fall ohne PC...

So einfach ist das... und die Entwicklung der Konsole wird wieder beim PC enden/ankommen, denn die Konsolen sollen immer mehr können... 

und wehr kann schon alles???  RICHTIG... der PC!!


----------



## Shorty484 (11. Dezember 2013)

Einige Leute haben aber einfach nicht die Zeit und/oder das technische Verständnis sich mit einem PC genauer zu befassen.

Davon mal abgesehen, nutzen sehr viele Leute mittlererweile Laptops und nicht jeder will sich extra noch einen Spiele-PC hinstellen. Und ich denke, da Laptops je nach Preisklasse nur eingeschränkt spieletauglich sind, dass eine Konsole da doch eine ganz gute Alternative darstellt.

Es sind hier nicht die Konsolenanhänger, die den PC-Spielern Ihre Meinung aufdrängeln wollen, sondern andersrum. Warum? Warum lasst Ihr es nicht einfach dabei, dass jeder nach eigenem Geschmack entscheiden kann,mit was er spielt?


----------



## DerdOn2006 (11. Dezember 2013)

Genau der gleiche Bockmist wie die "Console Wars".

Habe mich z.B. bei AC4 gegen die PC-Version und für die PS4-Version entschieden, da dort die Unterschiede nicht existent sind und ganz ehrlich: geschissen auf dieses "SweetFX". 
Habe als PC-Spieler angefangen und bin aufgrund einiger Exklusivtitel irgendwann zur Konsole meiner Wahl, der PS3 gekommen. Jetzt steht eben die PS4 unterm dem TV. Da ich momentan weder WoW, BF4 oder LoL spiele, muss ich zugeben, dass mein PC etwas zu kurz kommt. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass es derzeit keine Titel gibt, die mir die Vorteile des PCs so wirklich schmackhaft machen. Und das gemodde bei Skyrim habe ich auch hinter mir.
Wie dem auch sei: bei der sog. "Next-Gen" Konsolengeneration und dem gegenwärtigen Spieleangebot, sehe ich mich (leider) meinen PC immer weniger nutzen.


----------



## Worrel (12. Dezember 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Einige Leute haben aber einfach nicht die Zeit und/oder das technische Verständnis sich mit einem PC genauer zu befassen.


Ein grundsätzliches Verständnis vom PC und dem Umgang damit ist allerdings auch für das Berufsleben sinnvoll. Es gibt hingegen recht wenig Arbeitsplätze, an denen Konsolen stehen. 



> Davon mal abgesehen, nutzen sehr viele Leute mittlererweile Laptops und nicht jeder will sich extra noch einen Spiele-PC hinstellen. Und ich denke, da Laptops je nach Preisklasse nur eingeschränkt spieletauglich sind, dass eine Konsole da doch eine ganz gute Alternative darstellt.


Ob man sich einen extra PC da hinstellt oder eine extra Konsole, ist doch im Prinzip dasselbe - besonders, seit es Monitore gibt, die auch als Fernseher fungieren können.



> Es sind hier nicht die Konsolenanhänger, die den PC-Spielern Ihre Meinung aufdrängeln wollen, sondern andersrum. Warum? Warum lasst Ihr es nicht einfach dabei, dass jeder nach eigenem Geschmack entscheiden kann,mit was er spielt?


Der PC hat nun mal sehr viele Vorteile, nicht zuletzt durch Vermittlung von Kenntnissen, die fürs Berufsleben sinnvoll sind.


----------



## Maverick3110 (12. Dezember 2013)

Das Problem das viele haben und das sind gefühlt ein Großteil (nicht alle) der PC only User, ist das alle anders denkenden als Doof, technisch unterbelichtet oder einfach als Konsolenhorst bezeichnet werden.
Ich verstehe die Vorteile des PCs die immer so hervorgehoben werden durchaus, da ich selbst auch einen recht guten PC nutze. Aber ebenso weiß ich die Vorteile und die wirklich guten Spiele der Konsolen auch sehr zu schätzen.
Ich nutze beide Arten des Spielens mal mehr und mal weniger. Natürlich kann sich nicht jeder einen Top PC und Konsolen leisten,
aber bei den meisten ist es weniger eine Preisfrage sondern die machen das aus Prinzip. Borniertheit kann auch eine Wissenschaft sein.
Da seit 1984 Computerspielen mein Hobby ist, ich meinen ersten PC 1991 gekauft habe und seit dem ein gutes Dutzend  selbst zusammengebaut habe und seit SNES Zeiten fast alle Konsolen und Handhelds besessen habe oder noch besitze bin ich der Meinung mir ein Urteil über Vor- und Nachteile des PCs und Konsolen bilden zu können.
Ich kann die Leute die nur Ihr System verteidigen nicht verstehen (das gilt für beide Seiten).
Man sollte Versuchen sich nur auf das Ausgabegerät zu konzentrieren, unbeachtet dessen  von wo das Videosignal herkommt.
Es ist wichtig das es Freude macht und diese mache ich nicht abhängig von dem Namensschild auf dem Gerät. Ob da jetzt ein X drauf ist oder Sony steht oder mich ein Alien angrinst, das ist wurscht.
Diejenigen die nur Spielspass haben können wenn sie nach dem  Pixelzählen feststellen das Ihre Version am Baum hinten rechts 3 Blätter mehr anzeigt als auf einem Kokurrenzprodukt, denen ist  eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Aber leider gibt es anscheinend sehr viele davon und seltsamerweise meist auf PC Star.


----------



## McDrake (12. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ein grundsätzliches Verständnis vom PC und dem Umgang damit ist allerdings auch für das Berufsleben sinnvoll. Es gibt hingegen recht wenig Arbeitsplätze, an denen Konsolen stehen.
> 
> Der PC hat nun mal sehr viele Vorteile, nicht zuletzt durch Vermittlung von Kenntnissen, die fürs Berufsleben sinnvoll sind.


Hm.. ich weiss ja nicht, inwiefern man das gelten lassen kann.
ist doch wie beim Auto. Entweder man benutzt etwas und interessiert sich auch für die Technik, oder man benutzt etwas, weil mans einfach braucht. würd behaupten, dass nicht viele Aussendienstler ihr Auto auseinander nehmen und wieder zusammenschrauben können.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Dezember 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hm.. ich weiss ja nicht, inwiefern man das gelten lassen kann.
> ist doch wie beim Auto. Entweder man benutzt etwas und interessiert sich auch für die Technik, oder man benutzt etwas, weil mans einfach braucht. würd behaupten, dass nicht viele Aussendienstler ihr Auto auseinander nehmen und wieder zusammenschrauben können.


 
eben. 
wer heutzutage am pc arbeitet, muss doch schon lange keine ahnung mehr von der technik dahinter haben.
und auf die allermeisten dürfte das auch zutreffen.

dementsprechend ist auch der auto-vergleich zulässig.
wenn ein pc nicht funktioniert wird auch der service rekrutiert.


----------



## Enisra (12. Dezember 2013)

naja, nur sollte man, wenn man Auto fährt, zumindest mal das Prinzip Reifenwechseln, die wichtigkeit von Öl oder das fahren Allgemein verstehen
Wer Panik hat sollte halt einfach mal eher überlegen ob diese auch Begründet ist
Mal ehrlich, einen Fertig-PC zu bedienen ist jetzt nun auch nicht wirklich schwerer als eine Konsole


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, einen Fertig-PC zu bedienen ist jetzt nun auch nicht wirklich schwerer als eine Konsole


 Das Bedienen nicht, aber wenn es mal Probleme gibt - egal ob kleine oder schwere -, dann drehen unbedarfte User gerne mal durch oder bekommen glatt Panik. Hab ich alles schon erlebt. ^^


----------



## Enisra (12. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Bedienen nicht, aber wenn es mal Probleme gibt - egal ob kleine oder schwere -, dann drehen unbedarfte User gerne mal durch oder bekommen glatt Panik. Hab ich alles schon erlebt. ^^


 
ja, aber wie beim Auto heißt es eher dann einen intelligenten Menschen zu fragen der der Person dann sagt, dass das Leuchte für das Öl ist
wobei es auch da einen rießen Vorteil ist einen PC zu haben, wenn da etwas mal wirklich kaputt gehen sollte, kann man das Teil selbst reparieren, in dem Sinn sind Konsolen eher wieder wie moderne Autos


----------



## Bonkic (12. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Bedienen nicht, aber wenn es mal Probleme gibt - egal ob kleine oder schwere -, dann drehen unbedarfte User gerne mal durch oder bekommen glatt Panik. Hab ich alles schon erlebt. ^^


 
ist ja auch völlig normal.
der computer ist mittlerweile etwas alltägliches wie der kühlschrank, der toaster oder eben das auto und kein freakiges nerd-produkt mehr.
da wird auf 'an' gedrückt und das wars. mehr können die meisten doch gar nicht. wieso auch?


----------



## Shorty484 (12. Dezember 2013)

> Ein grundsätzliches Verständnis vom PC und dem Umgang damit ist  allerdings auch für das Berufsleben sinnvoll. Es gibt hingegen recht  wenig Arbeitsplätze, an denen Konsolen stehen.





> Der PC hat nun mal sehr viele Vorteile, nicht zuletzt durch Vermittlung von Kenntnissen, die fürs Berufsleben sinnvoll sind.



Als Maurer, Maler, Koch, Putzkraft, Tischler etc. muss man nicht unbedingt mit einem PC umgehen können. Es gibt noch leute die nicht mal einen Computer besitzen. Sicher ist es von Vorteil, wenn man sich damit auskennt. Trifft aber halt nicht auf jeden zu.



> Ob man sich einen extra PC da hinstellt oder eine extra Konsole, ist  doch im Prinzip dasselbe - besonders, seit es Monitore gibt, die auch  als Fernseher fungieren können



Meine PS3 Slim nimmt wesentlich weniger Platz weg als mein PC. Und das ist durchaus ein Vorteil, wenn man nicht viel Platz hat. Sicher, auch ein PC lässt sich am TV betreiben, aber für Office und Internet is mir das zu blöd.


----------



## Worrel (12. Dezember 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hm.. ich weiss ja nicht, inwiefern man das gelten lassen kann.
> ist doch wie beim Auto. Entweder man benutzt etwas und interessiert sich auch für die Technik, oder man benutzt etwas, weil mans einfach braucht. würd behaupten, dass nicht viele Aussendienstler ihr Auto auseinander nehmen und wieder zusammenschrauben können.


 Es geht ja gar nicht ums auseinander nehmen oder reparieren, sondern zB um:
- Verwendung von Datenträgern/Usb Sticks ("Hardware entfernen")
- Ordnerstruktur, Programmstart, Rechtsklick, Linksklick, Doppelklick, Fenster maximieren, Alt Tab, ...
- Verwenden einer Textverarbeitung, Tabellenkalkulation
- Recherche im Internet (Es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die an Laptops arbeiten und nicht wissen, wo sie "google.de" eingeben müssen ...)
- Grundlegendes Verständnis von Dateispeicherung und Sinn eines Backup Systems oder auch Virenscanners

Zum "Auto" Beispiel:
Wenn man als "Konsolero" nur Fahrradfahren kann, hilft einem das für die Stelle als Taxifahrer nicht weiter.
Wer hingegen privat selbst ein Auto hat ...


----------



## McDrake (12. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht ja gar nicht ums auseinander nehmen oder reparieren, sondern zB um:
> - Verwendung von Datenträgern/Usb Sticks ("Hardware entfernen")
> - Ordnerstruktur, Programmstart, Rechtsklick, Linksklick, Doppelklick, Fenster maximieren, Alt Tab, ...
> - Verwenden einer Textverarbeitung, Tabellenkalkulation
> ...



Ich weiss gar nicht, was ich darauf antworten soll, weil ich irgendwie den Zusammenhang nicht ganz sehe, zum Thema.
Das oben genannte gehört natürlich schon ein wenig zum Allgemeinwissen, wenn man mit einem PC arbeitet.

Soweit ist inzwischen beinahe jeder Jugendliche/Erwachsene, denn das lernt man heutzutage einfach schon in der Schule.

Das alles ist aber keinen Grund, KEINE Konsole zu haben.


----------



## Worrel (12. Dezember 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Als Maurer, Maler, Koch, Putzkraft, Tischler etc. muss man nicht unbedingt mit einem PC umgehen können.


Das kommt auf die genaue Stelle an: zB haben die Reinigungskräfte der Bahn an den Wartehäuschen auf den Bahnsteigen scheinbar die Auflage, das Ergebnis ihrer Reinigung per Foto zu dokumentieren. Sprich: dieser muß ein Grundverständnis für die Verwendung mit der Kamera/Handy und der Übermittlung der Fotos haben.


Ein anderes konkretes Beispiel:

Ein *Koch *muß seinen Warenbestand überwachen, Einnahmen und Ausgaben korrekt den entsprechenden Anlässen zuordnen können ("wieviel hat das Weihnacht Buffet gekostet?").
Dabei müssen auch Energie-, Reinigungs-, Arbeitskräfte-, Überstundenzuschlags- ... -kosten zusammengerechnet werden. 
Außerdem müssen Arbeitskräfte verwaltet werden. Für das Weihnachtsbuffet braucht man zusätzliche Hilfskräfte, die beim Servieren dabei sein sollen und das Buffet vorher in der Küche anrichten. Ggfalls muß man Stundenkonten führen, um 400 Euro Kräfte nicht über eben diese "400" Euro kommen zu lassen.
Preis Vergleiche von Lieferanten müssen durchgeführt und in Vertreter Gesprächen verhandelt werden (die man sinnvoll eben nur dann durchführen kann, wenn man vorher über entsprechende Preise (zB in Internet) recherchiert hat).
Hygienisch vorgeschriebene Dokumentationen müssen eingetragen und aufbewahrt werden.
Sinnvolle Veränderungsmaßnahmen müssen geplant werden (zB wann ist ein neuer Herd angebracht? Macht es Sinn, die neue Küchenmaschine X zu kaufen? Sind dadurch Einsparungen möglich? in welcher Höhe? )

Ein Koch stellt sich also nicht nur in die Küche und kocht, sondern muß noch jede Menge andere (Verwaltungs) Tätigkeiten ausführen, die durch PCs deutlich vereinfacht werden.


Sicher gibt es auch Stellen, in denen man keinerlei Computer braucht. Wer aber auf dem Standpunkt verharrt_ "Früher ging's ja auch ohne"_, wird von der Konkurrenz überflügelt.



> Sicher, auch ein PC lässt sich am TV betreiben, aber für Office und Internet is mir das zu blöd.


Das war eher als Gegenargument zu einem möglichen_ "Dann steht ein zusätzlicher Monitor im Zimmer rum" _gemeint. Was dich natürlich nicht betrifft, wenn du für Office und Internet irgend einen anderen Bildschirm hast.


----------



## Worrel (12. Dezember 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das oben genannte gehört natürlich schon ein wenig zum Allgemeinwissen, wenn man mit einem PC arbeitet.


Sollte. 



> Das alles ist aber keinen Grund, KEINE Konsole zu haben.


 Sagt ja auch keiner. Es ist nur ein Vorteil von PC Besitzern. zB kann man durch private PC Verwendung schneller tippen oder hat entsprechende Tastenkürzel im Kopf, die Arbeitsschritte vereinfachen.


----------



## Maverick3110 (12. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sollte.
> 
> 
> Sagt ja auch keiner. Es ist nur ein Vorteil von PC Besitzern. zB kann man durch private PC Verwendung schneller tippen oder hat entsprechende Tastenkürzel im Kopf, die Arbeitsschritte vereinfachen.


 
Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, das Du Konsolenbestitzer (Konsolero, Konsolenhorsts) für unterbelichtet hältst.
Aber glaube mir alle meine Posts und auch die von anderen, die pro Konsole sind wurden auf einem PC geschrieben und nicht mit der PS3 und virtueller Tastatur.


Diese Nachricht wurde nicht mit dem 1 Fingersuchsystem erstellt. Der Autor bestätigt das er ohne Hilfe eine PC Users diese Nachricht schreiben konnte.


----------



## DopeSkillz (12. Dezember 2013)

Der Artikel und seine Überschrift ist ein Armutszeugnis der Redaktion...

Alle die hier auf die Seite kommen wissen wieso PCs cool und unersetzlich sind.

Das Thema Konsole hat (wie man schon am Produktnamen "PCGAMES" eigentlich erkennt) hier nix verloren! Der Verlag hat sich mal über den Namen des Hefts auf den Inhalt festgelegt und vor z.B.15 Jahren hab ich nix über Konsolen gelesen in der PCGAMES und da gab es auch Konsolen.

Ich wundere mich wieso die Redaktion ständig Artikel über Konsolen bringt? Man geht doch auch nicht auf eine Pornoseite um sich Zeichentrickfilme anzugucken... Nur weil beides mit Film zu tun hat gehört es noch lange nicht zusammen. 

Man will sich hier doch über PC Spiele Informieren oder nicht? Was interessieren uns Konsolen oder Spiele die nie für den PC rauskommen werden? Dafür gibts andere Seiten und Hefte...
Und das solch einen Artikel sinnfreie Diskusionen aufkommen, wo dann Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden scheint wohl irgendwie erwünscht zu sein um die Klicks für Werbung hochzutreiben, oder was soll das?

Vor dem Hintergrund das Konsolen den PC seit Jahren bremsen/behindern und PC Spieler sogar oft genug deutlich länger auf einige Titel wie z.B. GTA 5 warten müssen, würde ich mich als Redaktion eines PCSPIELE MAGAZINS schämen hier über Konsolen zu schreiben. 

Zur Info:
Neben dem Rechner hab ich meine mittlerweile dritte XBOX360 innerhalb von 7 Jahren (gehen immer kaputt die dinger weil sie einfach nichts taugen, natürlich wenn support abgelaufen ist, soll wohl so sein... aber wenn man sie selber repariert wird man gebant...) stehen. Ich Depp...Wegen Forza 2 - 4... Was ich da für Geld/Nerven in Konsolen,Goldpässe und Spiele investiert habe... 

Meine Konsolenzeit endet mit dieser generation definitiv nach ca. 25 Jahren. Ich Idiot hab auch noch 69 € für GTA5 ausgegeben. Der Onlinemodus ist das mit abstand langweiligste und unfertigste was ich seit langen erlebt habe. Für das Geld einfach nur eine mega Frechheit! Z.B. mit Fallschirmen durch Kreise Springen... Als ich es das erste mal gemacht habe mußte ich an N64 denken... das kann doch nicht deren ernst sein bei 200 Millionen Entwicklungskosten. Hab mich selten so verarscht gefühlt...

Naja nix für ungut, aber das Thema Konsolen hat hier für mein Verständnis solang sich das Heft PCGAMES nennt nix zusuchen, oder bin ich hier der einzige mit dieser Meinung?

zum Vergleich mein


----------



## Maverick3110 (12. Dezember 2013)

DopeSkillz schrieb:


> Der Artikel und seine Überschrift ist ein Armutszeugnis der Redaktion...
> 
> Alle die hier auf die Seite kommen wissen wieso PCs cool und unersetzlich sind.
> 
> ...


 
Das Konsolen die Entwicklung behindern stimmt so nicht ganz. Das dies bei Multiplattformtiteln  zutreffen kann bezweifel ich jedoch nicht.
Aber selbst bei PC Only Entwicklungen kommt nichts gravierend Bessers auf dem PC. Hat man ja während der Last Gen Jahre gesehen.
Ihr vergeßt immer, das der PC von lahm bis superschnell alles an Leistung abdeckt und die Spiele für möglichst viele zugänglich sein sollen. Ebenso spielt es auch eine Rolle das man ein Spiel für tausende mögliche Konfigurationen anpassen muss. Ein gutes umfangreiches Spiel hat heute eine Entwicklungszeit von 2 bis 3 Jahren. Äh, wieviel neue Grafikchips, Prozessoren, GPU Treiber, Soundtreiber, Windowsrevisionen kommen in dieser Zeit für den PC raus?.
Natürlich ist es gut wenn neue schnellere Hardware erscheint aber warum erwartet ihr immer das diese schon nach 2 Wochen voll ausgenutzt wird?

3 Xbox360 in 7 Jahren kaputt? Wie hast du das hinbekommen? Spätestens zum Zeitpunkt der Zweiten Defekten hatte die Xbox 360 eine überarbeitete Hardware und es gab den RoD nicht mehr.

GTA Online ist unfertig und langweilig ?????????? Spielst Du ein anderes GTA Online? Ach ja, wenn man 20-fache Kantenglättung und 4K Auflösung mit Spielspass verbindet , ja dann hast Du recht.


----------



## DopeSkillz (12. Dezember 2013)

Maverick3110 schrieb:


> Das Konsolen die Entwicklung behindern stimmt so nicht ganz. Das dies bei Multiplattformtiteln  zutreffen kann bezweifel ich jedoch nicht.
> Aber selbst bei PC Only Entwicklungen kommt nichts gravierend Bessers auf dem PC. Hat man ja während der Last Gen Jahre gesehen.
> Ihr vergeßt immer, das der PC von lahm bis superschnell alles an Leistung abdeckt und die Spiele für möglichst viele zugänglich sein sollen. Ebenso spielt es auch eine Rolle das man ein Spiel für tausende mögliche Konfigurationen anpassen muss. Ein gutes umfangreiches Spiel hat heute eine Entwicklungszeit von 2 bis 3 Jahren. Äh, wieviel neue Grafikchips, Prozessoren, GPU Treiber, Soundtreiber, Windowsrevisionen kommen in dieser Zeit für den PC raus?.
> Natürlich ist es gut wenn neue schnellere Hardware erscheint aber warum erwartet ihr immer das diese schon nach 2 Wochen voll ausgenutzt wird?
> ...


 
zur BOX: Defekte DVD-Laufwerke durch ordentlich Daddeln, wie denn sonst? Forza und PES zu 98% und ein bischen Trails,Poker und GTA4. Kann man dann nur für teures Geld einschicken... einmal selbst neues DVDLW einbauen lasen für 20ni, aber nach paar Monaten ban... Dann kommt nur neukauf in frage... 

zu GTA5: Spiele Online mit meinen Buddies, bin jetzt bei Level 79 und es war am Anfang ja auch ganz lustig... Mittlerweile kennt man aber jede Mission auswendig, es wiederholt sich alles... was macht man schon außer Autos bei paint n spray verticken, ab und zu Simeon und da ne Karre verticken. Ein bischen tunen. Die Rennen gehen noch, aber das Fliegen und besonders das Fallschirmspringen ist extrem langweilig und ist eine Frechheit im Jahr 2013 Alibi aktivität? Man hat eine ganz nette Stadt in der man aber nichts machen kann. Man kann keine Gebäude betreten, Shoppingcenter, Flughafen, Casino ect. ...unfertig... Nix los. Man hat im Händy den Aktienbereich als Deko oder was (Verarschung oder kommt da noch etwas?.. unfertig..) Alle Wohnungen und Garragen sehen gleich aus, kosten aber nicht gleich viel... Man ärgert sich wenn man 400 Flocken für eine Wohnung ausgibt die man auch für 200 Flocken bekommt... So viel zu den Tollen Details... Fahrzeuge verschwinden einfach oder Duplizieren sich... Ohne Ende Abstürze... Klitze kleiner Lichtblick ist der Editor, kommt in meinem Fall aber zu spät ... Thema unfertig... 

Langzeit Motivation in der Form nur ganz leicht über dem Level von Diablo3. 

Das ist mein Eindruck von dem Spiel, wenn Dir das alles gefällt, dann is ja alles gut. und für 69 FLocken ist das einfach nur schwach und zu wenig bei 200 Millionen Dollar Entwicklungkosten. Ich hatte da nach dem 4. Teil und 5 Jahren Entwicklung viel mehr erwartet bei einem AAA Title mit hochgelobten Onlinemod.

Bin mir sicher da kommt DLC bezahltechnisch noch etwas dazu, da bin ich aber zu 100% raus... Denn noch mehr Geld werd ich für dieses Spiel nicht ausgeben. Die haben schon über eine Milliarde gemacht vor dem Weihnachtsgeschäft. Unter den Umständen ist jeder DLC der Geld kostet ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht meiner Meinung nach..  

Zu Deinen 4K Auflösung. Mein Rechner ist 3 Jahre alt und Bf4 läuft bei mir auf mittleren Einstellungen also nix besonderes... Und manchmal spiele ich noch Bundesliga Manager Professional von 1991 in VGA Grafik oder Point and Klick Adventures die Ähnlich gut aussehen. PEACE


----------



## Worrel (12. Dezember 2013)

Maverick3110 schrieb:


> Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, das Du Konsolenbestitzer (Konsolero, Konsolenhorsts) für unterbelichtet hältst.


Keine Ahnung, wie du darauf kommst.
Ich hab doch letztendlich nur geschrieben, daß jemand, der einen PC hat, aufgrund der Übung besser mit PCs in der Arbeitswelt zurechtkommt, als jemand, der keinen PC hat (was ja erstmal grundlegend überhaupt nichts mit dem (Nicht-)Besitz einer Konsole zu tun hat).



> Aber glaube mir alle meine Posts und auch die von anderen, die pro Konsole sind wurden auf einem PC geschrieben und nicht mit der PS3 und virtueller Tastatur.


Sicher, daß keiner von seinem Smartphone aus gepostet hat?


----------



## Maverick3110 (12. Dezember 2013)

DopeSkillz schrieb:


> zur BOX: Defekte DVD-Laufwerke durch ordentlich Daddeln, wie denn sonst? Forza und PES zu 98% und ein bischen Trails,Poker und GTA4. Kann man dann nur für teures Geld einschicken... einmal selbst neues DVDLW einbauen lasen für 20ni, aber nach paar Monaten ban... Dann kommt nur neukauf in frage...
> 
> zu GTA5: Spiele Online mit meinen Buddies, bin jetzt bei Level 79 und es war am Anfang ja auch ganz lustig... Mittlerweile kennt man aber jede Mission auswendig, es wiederholt sich alles... was macht man schon außer Autos bei paint n spray verticken, ab und zu Simeon und da ne Karre verticken. Ein bischen tunen. Die Rennen gehen noch, aber das Fliegen und besonders das Fallschirmspringen ist extrem langweilig und ist eine Frechheit im Jahr 2013 Alibi aktivität? Man hat eine ganz nette Stadt in der man aber nichts machen kann. Man kann keine Gebäude betreten, Shoppingcenter, Flughafen, Casino ect. ...unfertig... Nix los. Man hat im Händy den Aktienbereich als Deko oder was (Verarschung oder kommt da noch etwas?.. unfertig..) Alle Wohnungen und Garragen sehen gleich aus, kosten aber nicht gleich viel... Man ärgert sich wenn man 400 Flocken für eine Wohnung ausgibt die man auch für 200 Flocken bekommt... So viel zu den Tollen Details... Fahrzeuge verschwinden einfach oder Duplizieren sich... Ohne Ende Abstürze... Klitze kleiner Lichtblick ist der Editor, kommt in meinem Fall aber zu spät ... Thema unfertig...
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir stehen momentan 122 Xbox360 Spiele im Regal (Originale) und ein Großteil davon hat längere Zeit in meiner Xbox rotiert und es geht immer noch. Wie bei Dir mehrere Laufwerke kaputtgehen ist mir ein Rätsel ist aber natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen.

Also bei Level 79 stecken schon einige Spielstunden drinnen und dann beschwerst Du Dich das es keinen Spass mehr macht ???
Hätte es keinen gemacht wärst Du sicher nicht bei einem so hohen Level.
Ich hatte auch keinen Anreiz mehr System Shock 2 nochmals durchzuspielen, aber darum ist es doch jetzt kein schlechtes Spiel.
Irgendwann ist man eben satt.

Pilotwings64 auf dem N64 war oder ist ein superspassiges Spiel, habe ich auch noch fein säuberlich im Regal 

Wieso motzt du nicht über die vielen Fehler von BF4  die vielen Abstürze etc? Ach halt du hast ja die PC Version, dann ist es etwas anderes.  

Irgendwie fühle ich mich wie bei versteckter Kamera.


----------



## LordCrash (17. Dezember 2013)

DopeSkillz schrieb:


> Der Artikel und seine Überschrift ist ein Armutszeugnis der Redaktion...
> 
> Alle die hier auf die Seite kommen wissen wieso PCs cool und unersetzlich sind.


Leider nein...


----------



## phaYne (6. Januar 2014)

Es hat doch auch nicht wirklich jemand hier, gedacht dass diese neue Konsolen eine echte Alternative für den PC als Spieleplattform darstellen?!.
Das werden die Teile nie sein. Das größte KO-Argument für mich ist die fehlende Maus und damit die Präzision und Bedienbarkeit bei Shootern und vielen anderen Games. Zudem bekommen die Konsolen(zum Glück) alle 5 Jahre eine neue Generation, der PC ist eigentlich monatlich verbesserbar(wenn auch nur minimal).


----------



## Rabowke (6. Januar 2014)

phaYne schrieb:


> Es hat doch auch nicht wirklich jemand hier, gedacht dass diese neue Konsolen eine echte Alternative für den PC als Spieleplattform darstellen?!.


Überraschung ... für mich ist die Konsole durchaus eine Alternative, denn hier gibt es Spiele, die es auf dem PC nicht gibt und, Beispiel PS3 mit seinem PSN, relativ aktuelle Spiele fast kostenlos ... allein dieser Punkt hat zwei Freunde von mir von der 360 hin zur PS3 getrieben.



> Das werden die Teile nie sein. Das größte KO-Argument für mich ist die fehlende Maus und damit die Präzision und Bedienbarkeit bei Shootern und vielen anderen Games. Zudem bekommen die Konsolen(zum Glück) alle 5 Jahre eine neue Generation, der PC ist eigentlich monatlich verbesserbar(wenn auch nur minimal).


 Es tut mir ja leid für dich, aber nicht jeder ist so ein Körperklaus und kann Shooter dann doch durchaus mit einem Gamepad spielen. Für Shooter ziehe ich auch den PC vor, habe aber viele Bekannte, die sehr häufig, sehr viel und vorallem sehr gern Shooter Online spielen & das auf den auch so verdammten Konsolen.

Darum finde ich diese ganzen Diskussionen sowas von dümmlich und ich sitze meistens nur mit einem ./facepalm vor meinem PC, wobei bei einigen Kommentaren ein einfacher ./facepalm leider nicht reicht.


----------



## Lunica (6. Januar 2014)

Die X360/PS3 ist mir zu alt und auf der X1/PS4 laufen keine Titel der letzten Jahre.
Des weiteren sind die meisten Multi-Ports sehr schlecht für die X1/PS4 sowie X360/PS3 optimiert.

 Ergo: Weiterhin keine Alternative zum PC.



> Es hat doch auch nicht wirklich jemand hier, gedacht dass diese neue Konsolen eine echte Alternative für den PC als Spieleplattform darstellen?!.



 Natürlich nicht. Der PC ist seit 30 Jahren auf Erfolgskurs und die PC Spielebranche hat 2012 insgesamt ~22 Milliarden $ umgesetzt.
Also das sind 22.000.000.000$.



> Shooter dann doch durchaus mit einem Gamepad spielen.



Die meisten Shooter und Spiele mit Shooter-Elementen sind extrem mies auf eine Gamepad-Steuerung angepasst oder gar für ein Gamepad "optimiert".
Schau dir mal Saints Row oder Far Cry 3 oder GTA an... Pfui. Alle schlecht auf das Gamepad angepasst.
Ich hab nicht mal Tomb Raider 2013 mit dem Gamepad gespielt weil es so schlecht auf die Gamepad-Interaktion angepasst wurde.
Klar bis zum Bogen war es wunderbar mit dem X360 Gamepad zu spielen aber dann einfach nur noch grauenhaft.

Batman Origins und Black Flag waren beide sehr gut auf ein Gamepad angepasst.
Gut sind 2 Titel bei denen man von der Maus auf das Gamepad wechselt... aber was ist mit den zig anderen die 2013 erschienen sind? Mein X360 Gamepad verstaubt seit Black Flag im Kasten und wird vermutlich erst wieder zum Einsatz kommen für Castlevania LOS 2.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Darum finde ich diese ganzen Diskussionen sowas von dümmlich und ich sitze meistens nur mit einem ./facepalm vor meinem PC, wobei bei einigen Kommentaren ein einfacher ./facepalm leider nicht reicht.


 So dümmlich kann die Diskussion nicht sein, wenn es der Redaktion bzw. den Forummitarbeitern hier diesen Beitrag wert war. Sinn und Zweck eben dieser ist wohl bekanntlich die Diskussion zu fördern. Oder gibt es Argumente, die *gegen* Diskussionen wie diese sprechen ?


----------



## Bonkic (6. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oder gibt es Argumente, die *gegen* Diskussionen wie diese sprechen ?


 
es gibt einfach rein gar nichts zu diskutieren.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So dümmlich kann die Diskussion nicht sein, wenn es der Redaktion bzw. den Forummitarbeitern hier diesen Beitrag wert war. Sinn und Zweck eben dieser ist wohl bekanntlich die Diskussion zu fördern. Oder gibt es Argumente, die *gegen* Diskussionen wie diese sprechen ?


Die Diskussion ist leider dümmlich und warum so ein Artikel verfasst wird, ist uns allen klar. Aus den gleichen Gründen warum es diese "Die zehn ..."-Artikel gab, die jetzt langsam weniger werden.

Die Diskussion an sich ist absolut dümmlich, denn Konsolen gibt es nicht erst seit PS3 und 360, sondern existieren seitjeher neben dem PC, auch was red ich, gab es bereits vor dem typischen Heimcomputer.

Darum sind solche Diskussion, auch in anderer Form, völlig behämmert.


----------



## McDrake (6. Januar 2014)

Hurra.
Schön, dass diese Diskussionen auch im 2014 weitergehen.
Dieser Thread war jetzt drei Wochen inaktiv, kommt ein Neuling, der das ganze wieder hochzieht und wir stehen wieder am Anfang.


10 PRINT "KONSOLEN SIND SCHEISSE"
20 PRINT "KONSOLEN SIND AUCH TOLL"
30 PRINT "PC IST IMMER BESSER"
40 GOTO 10
RUN


----------



## phaYne (6. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Überraschung ... für mich ist die Konsole durchaus eine Alternative, denn hier gibt es Spiele, die es auf dem PC nicht gibt und, Beispiel PS3 mit seinem PSN, relativ aktuelle Spiele fast kostenlos ... allein dieser Punkt hat zwei Freunde von mir von der 360 hin zur PS3 getrieben.
> 
> 
> Es tut mir ja leid für dich, aber nicht jeder ist so ein Körperklaus und kann Shooter dann doch durchaus mit einem Gamepad spielen. Für Shooter ziehe ich auch den PC vor, habe aber viele Bekannte, die sehr häufig, sehr viel und vorallem sehr gern Shooter Online spielen & das auf den auch so verdammten Konsolen.
> ...



Das ist ja nett dass ich gleich ein Körperklaus bin weil ich lieber mit Maus spiele und im zweiten Satz schreibst dass du selber lieber den PC bei Shootern nimmst. Also bist ja auch ein Körperklaus. Ich kenn auch viele die mit Controller die Shooter zocken aber immer mit Zielhilfe und so nem Müll. Mir hat das halt nicht getaugt. 
Dass du gleich persönlich nimmst ist schon hart. Aber evtl. find ja raus wo du wohnst dann zeig ich dir was für ein "Körperklaus" ich bin.

Wer will denn bitte heute noch diese Mistgrafik von PS3 oder Xbox 360? Da spiele ich auf meine Smartphone spiele die sind grafisch mittlerweile fast genauso gut. Und das Argument mit spielen ist auch eigentlich nicht wirklich ein Argument. Wegen den 10 Spielen die es auf Konsole  gibt und die wirklich gut sind kauf ich mir bestimmt keine Konsole. Und falls die Spiele erfolgreich sind(siehe GTA) kommen die immer noch für den PC. Auch die Preise für aktuelle PS4 Games sind einfach nur extrem.

Aja ich hab vor mir die PS4 zu kaufen. Nur so nebenbei.


----------



## Mayestic (6. Januar 2014)

Ich denke das es egal ist wem wir treu bleiben, die Zukunft liegt eher in einem Mix aus beidem.

Eins vorneweg, meine letzte Console war das Super Nintendo trotzdem spiele ich PC-Spiele auch heute noch gerne mitm Controller. Ich finde sogar das einige PC-Spiele mit einem Controller wesentlich besser zu spielen sind als vergleichsweise mit Maus und Tastatur. 

Der Grund für mich auf den PC zu wechseln war damals recht einfach. Auf den Konsolen gab es meinstens Shooter, Jump & Run oder Sportspiele. Jump & Run lass ich mir ja noch gefallen, die anderen beiden interessieren mich nur wenn man sie mit Kumpels spielen konnte. Solo waren sie uninteressant. Das was für den PC sprach waren Adventures. Das Super Nintendo hatte ich damals auch nur gekauft wegen Titeln wie Secret of Mana oder Secret of Evermore. Dann sah ich eines Tages was es auf dem PC alles gab und ein für mich neues Genre, die Handelssimulation wurde entdeckt. 

Handelssimulationen und Adventures suchte man auf Konsolen viele Jahre vergebens bzw es gab nur sehr wenige Titel während dessen sie aufm C64, Amiga und später PC zur Normalität gehörten. 

Warum ich also niemals ein Konsolero wurde lag nicht an der Hardware oder an irgendwelchen  HighEnd-Grafiken sondern einzig am Spieleangebot. Die besagten Sportspiele spiele ich zwar heute manchmal aber dann meistens auch mit Controller. 

Ein Konsolero hingegen werde ich sicher niemals werden. Was die Zukunft angeht tippe ich aber sowieso eher auf ein System bei dem wir zuhause nur noch Tastatur / Maus / Gamepad anstöpseln müssen und die Spielesoftware selbst auf nem Server liegt. Ich weiß grade nicht mehr wie man das nennt. 

Zuerst bin ich jetzt mal gespannt ob es nach den aktuell neuen Konsolen noch weitere Konsolen geben wird. Ich meinte mal gelesen zu haben das es aktuell z.B. keinen Nachfolger für die XBOX ONE geben soll oder ob es wieder 8 Jahre dauern wird. Aus meiner Sicht ganz klar zu lange. Lieber alle 2 Jahre eine neue Konsole dafür dementsprechend billiger im Einkauf als 8 Jahre auf den Nachfolger zu warten. 

Also ich hätte keine Lust auf nem 8 Jahre alten PC zu spielen. Aktuell sehe ich ja vielleicht noch die Konsolen in der Technik vorne aber das ändert sich bald schon wieder sehr schnell. 
Für die XBOX One kommt jetzt erstmal ein Leistungsupdate das bis zu 10% mehr Leistung verspricht. Mal sehn ob man dann Titel wie Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag auch mal in ner manierlichen Auflösung spielen kann denn 900p sind ja nicht die Welt. Bei sowas liegt der PC für mich ganz klar vorne. Interessant wäre es wenn sie mal ne Konsole bringen würden bei der man Hardware ganz simpel austauschen könnte. Einfach eine Art Steckkartensystem oder sowas. Neues MB ? Kein Thema, mehr RAM ? Kein Thema usw usw.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Januar 2014)

phaYne schrieb:


> Das ist ja nett dass ich gleich ein Körperklaus bin weil ich lieber mit Maus spiele und im zweiten Satz schreibst dass du selber lieber den PC bei Shootern nimmst. Also bist ja auch ein Körperklaus. Ich kenn auch viele die mit Controller die Shooter zocken aber immer mit Zielhilfe und so nem Müll. Mir hat das halt nicht getaugt.


... ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung und Online bekomme ich mit einem Gamepad auch nichts gerissen, weil zig tausend Spieler einfach besser sind. 

Davon ab, ich hab mein ganzes Leben keine Konsole besessen und für den PC damals nur Joysticks besessen. Dann hab ich 2007 eine gebrauchte 360 erworben und hatte natürlich auch Schwierigkeiten, darum Körperklaus, meine Bewegungen zu koordinieren.

Übung macht den Meister und mittlerweile ist mir die Plattform im SP ziemlich egal ... ich komme überall zurecht.



> Dass du gleich persönlich nimmst ist schon hart. Aber evtl. find ja raus wo du wohnst dann zeig ich dir was für ein "Körperklaus" ich bin.


Ach Gottchen ... hier haste drei Daumen nach oben weil du mir auf's Maul hauen willst. Reife Leistung!  



> Wer will denn bitte heute noch diese Mistgrafik von PS3 oder Xbox 360? Da spiele ich auf meine Smartphone spiele die sind grafisch mittlerweile fast genauso gut. Und das Argument mit spielen ist auch eigentlich nicht wirklich ein Argument. Wegen den 10 Spielen die es auf Konsole  gibt und die wirklich gut sind kauf ich mir bestimmt keine Konsole. Und falls die Spiele erfolgreich sind(siehe GTA) kommen die immer noch für den PC. Auch die Preise für aktuelle PS4 Games sind einfach nur extrem.


Ja ... du, es gibt aber Millionen von anderer Spieler die eben anders ticken und ihre Präferenzen anders legen.



> Aja ich hab vor mir die PS4 zu kaufen. Nur so nebenbei.


Wayne? Mich jedenfalls nicht.

Mich lassen die aktuellen Konsolen kalt. MS mit der One wg. der geringen Hardwareleistung für eine NextGen Konsole und Sony, weil ich als Körperklaus mit deren Gamepad nicht zurecht komme.

Aus dem Grund freue ich mich über meinen guten Spiele PC, mach die 360 trotzdem manchmal an und im Moment liegt, vom Kumpel, eine PS3 zu Haus, allerdings aus Zeitmangel noch nicht angeschlossen.


----------



## DBqFetti (6. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schaut euch doch an, was auf dem pc gespielt wird.
> da sind keine high end-hochglanz-titel, nach denen die pc'ler in der mehrheit angeblich so gieren.
> sondern ganz im gegenteil fast durch die bank komplett anspruchslose spiele.
> 
> ...


 
Also erstmal fordern viele diese Spiele ganz enorm. Nämlich Skill. Kein Casual-Mist. Sowas gibt's auf den Konsolen gar nicht. Da gibt es nur Casual-Rotz à la CoD, halbwegs schön verpackt. Hochglanztitel spielen sich halt nur mal ein paar Stunden und dann ist der Zug abgefahren. Diese Spiele da sind die Spiele mit Langzeitmotivation. Ich spiele Dota seit 2004. Zeig mir nur ein einziges Konsolenspiel welches dich so lange gefesselt hat? Wohl kein's, denn das würde ja noch auf ner PS2 laufen....


----------



## Lunica (6. Januar 2014)

> Für die XBOX One kommt jetzt erstmal ein Leistungsupdate das bis zu 10% mehr Leistung verspricht. Mal sehn ob man dann Titel wie Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag auch mal in ner manierlichen Auflösung spielen kann denn 900p sind ja nicht die Welt.



Eigentlich erschreckend das so ein typischer Konsolen-Titel dermaßen schlecht für die PS4 und X1 optimiert ist.
Es läuft auf beiden Systemen mit 30 FPS. Auf der billigsten Einweg-GPU bekommt man in der Qualität bereits etwa um die 50 FPS.
Die ganzen Super/Ultra-Settings der PC Version gibt es auf der X1/PS4 sowieso nicht und wenn man die Qualität angleicht dann kommt man mit einer 130€ GPU im Jahre 2014 in Black Flag auf etwa ~50 FPS.

Das Spiel ist mies für die Konsolen optimiert - Wie so ziemlich jeder Multititel.



> schaut euch doch an, was auf dem pc gespielt wird.



Die X360/PS3/PS4/X1 erscheint bei Twitch kaum.
Trotz Promotion auf der Frontseite kam Killzone nicht mal auf 400 Live Zuseher.
Und ja bei Twitch werden auch Konsolen gestreamt - Gibt viele die das tun.
Interessiert sich nur keine Sau dafür.

Woran das wohl liegt?
99% der Playstation und Xbox Fanbase besteht eben aus Fifa und COD Spielern.
Die spielen ja nichts anderes... Fifa.. COD.. Fifa.. COD.. Fifa usw. usf.
Schau dir mal an welcher Stream gut geht bei Twitch bezogen auf die X1... Tara! Es ist COD!
Na; wer hätte das gedacht?
Und welcher ist es im Moment auf der PS4 ... Tara! Es ist Fifa!

Sorry; aber Ich spiele von Stark Trek Elite Force 2 bis hin zu Infinite Crisis fast alles Querbeet  - Wie die meisten PC'ler.
 Da gibt es nicht nur Fifa oder COD.
Mich interessiert Fifa und COD ehrlich auch gar nicht...

Da spiele ich lieber Mario Strikers auf dem Gamecube und Planetside 2 auf dem PC.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Januar 2014)

DBqFetti schrieb:


> Also erstmal fordern viele diese Spiele ganz enorm. Nämlich Skill. Kein Casual-Mist. Sowas gibt's auf den Konsolen gar nicht. Da gibt es nur Casual-Rotz à la CoD, halbwegs schön verpackt. Hochglanztitel spielen sich halt nur mal ein paar Stunden und dann ist der Zug abgefahren. Diese Spiele da sind die Spiele mit Langzeitmotivation. Ich spiele Dota seit 2004. Zeig mir nur ein einziges Konsolenspiel welches dich so lange gefesselt hat? Wohl kein's, denn das würde ja noch auf ner PS2 laufen....


... wäre ich vorsichtig, gerade Bonkic spielt einige Klassiker aus der 8 bzw. 16 Ära ... glaub ich jedenfalls mal gelesen zu haben.

Ansonsten sind die Top10 der verlinkten Spiele keine Skill Monster oder unschaffbar schwere, grandiose PC only Titel. Terraria gibt es z.B. übrigens auch für iOS. *zwinker*


----------



## Bonkic (6. Januar 2014)

DBqFetti schrieb:


> Also erstmal fordern viele diese Spiele ganz enorm. Nämlich Skill. Kein Casual-Mist. Sowas gibt's auf den Konsolen gar nicht. Da gibt es nur Casual-Rotz à la CoD, halbwegs schön verpackt. Hochglanztitel spielen sich halt nur mal ein paar Stunden und dann ist der Zug abgefahren. Diese Spiele da sind die Spiele mit Langzeitmotivation. Ich spiele Dota seit 2004. Zeig mir nur ein einziges Konsolenspiel welches dich so lange gefesselt hat? Wohl kein's, denn das würde ja noch auf ner PS2 laufen....


 
du hast ganz offensichtlich nicht verstanden, was ich mit meinem beitrag sagen wollte. 
thema verfehlt: setzen! sechs! 



> Zeig mir nur ein einziges Konsolenspiel welches dich so lange gefesselt hat?



um trotzdem darauf einzugehen:
es gibt bzw gab in der tat kein einziges spiel, das mich über jahre wirklich dauerhaft gefesselt hätte. egal auf welcher plattform.


----------



## cpginx (6. Januar 2014)

Pro Konsole:
1. Feste Hardware hat ihre Vorteile gerade im Multiplayer haben alle die 
gleichen Voraussetzungen (inkl. Eingabegeräte)
2. Keine Cheater da geschlossenes System
3. Hardware wird richtig ausgenutzt / Optimiert - 
auf dem PC muss man sich gleich eine neue Graka kaufen wenn ´
Shader 15.3 + Direct X 25 + 12 GB Ram zum spielen verlangt wird.
Egal ob es Sinn macht oder nicht. Es wird nicht Optimiert.
zb. COD ( BO2  läuft mit vollen Details/+ AA usw in FHD mit über 120 FPS und Ghost trottet mit unter 60 FPS rum. Der Grafische unterschied ist kaum wahrzunehmen - Hauptsache man kann sagen Effekt XY ist drin)
4. Stromverbauch  
5. Anschaffungspreis + (und zum Thema Steamsales - wer kauft den Vollpreisspiele - Mediamarkt Neujahrsangebot  oder UK Import und durch PS+/XB Gold umsonst Spiele zocken) 
6. Exklusive Titel


----------



## Rabowke (6. Januar 2014)

cpginx schrieb:


> Pro Konsole:
> 1. Feste Hardware hat ihre Vorteile gerade im Multiplayer haben alle die
> gleichen Voraussetzungen (inkl. Eingabegeräte)


Stimmt.



> 2. Keine Cheater da geschlossenes System


Stimmt leider nicht.



> 3. Hardware wird richtig ausgenutzt / Optimiert -


Stimmt, allerdings kann auch der beste Programmierer nicht Hexen und Hardware aus dem Jahr 2006 ist nunmal alt.



> 4. Stromverbauch


Stimmt.



> 5. Anschaffungspreis + (und zum Thema Steamsales - wer kauft den Vollpreisspiele - Mediamarkt Neujahrsangebot  oder UK Import und durch PS+/XB Gold umsonst Spiele zocken)


Kommt auf den Zeitpunkt drauf an ... zum Preis einer One oder PS4 bekommt man durchaus schon potente Spielehardware. Eine 360 ist natürlich zum Kampfpreis zu haben.



> 6. Exklusive Titel


 ... hat der PC auch!


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen ... hier haste drei Daumen nach oben weil du mir auf's Maul hauen willst. Reife Leistung!


 
Den Drang hat doch jeder Forenuser hier schon mal verspürt


----------



## cpginx (6. Januar 2014)

@Rabowke 
Zu 2.
- Solange ein System nicht gehackt wurde ( und Kopien laufen ) gibt es auch keine Cheater - Desweiteren ist es ein einfaches Cheater zu bannen. Da man fixe Hardware/Software hat.
Ob man es auch tut hängt auch vom Hersteller ab. Ist aber ein anderes Thema.

PS4 und XO sind Cheaterfrei

Zu 5.
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3300405#post3300405
dazu noch Maus + Tastatur
Also wenn ich mir das anschaue ist die PS4 weit vorne


----------



## Chronik (6. Januar 2014)

Falls das noch keiner genannt hat.
PC ist besser wegen:
bessere Grafik,
der Nachrüstmöglichkeit (Graka und RAM meine ich hauptsächlich),
die PC Games kann man "immer" spielen (egal ob mit oder ohne Crack) z.B.: PS3 Games kann man glaube ich nicht mit der neuen PS 4 Konsole spielen, ich weiß nicht ob das auch mit der XBox 360 und XOne so ist,
man braucht nicht auf Grafikunterstufung/-(zu)rücksetztungen rechnen wenn mal ein neues "TOP" spiel rauskommt.


----------



## DBqFetti (6. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind die Top10 der verlinkten Spiele keine Skill Monster oder unschaffbar schwere, grandiose PC only Titel. Terraria gibt es z.B. übrigens auch für iOS. *zwinker*


Nein... es sind nur einige Top eSport Titel wie CS oder Dota vertreten.... Dich würde ich ja gerne mal in Dota sehen. Du wirst kaum fünf Minuten brauchen um das Spiel für eure Gegner zu gewinnen und zwar für viele Monate!
Vielleicht solltest du mal mit Gamen anfangen, anstatt nur zu reden. ^^



Chronik schrieb:


> PS3 Games kann man glaube ich nicht mit der neuen PS 4 Konsole spielen, ich weiß nicht ob das auch mit der XBox 360 und XOne so ist,
> man braucht nicht auf Grafikunterstufung/-(zu)rücksetztungen rechnen wenn mal ein neues "TOP" spiel rauskommt.


Keine von denen ist abwertskompatibel. Das ist halt das Problem wenn man bei jeder neuen Generation schauen muss wo man die Hardware herbekommt und auf welcher Architektur sie denn dieses Mal beruhen soll. Eigene Hardware können ja beide schon nicht mehr entwickeln, bzw. MS hat es noch nie gekonnt.
Wenn man jetzt ne Konsolenkarriere starten will muss man eigentlich direkt zwei Geräte kaufen. Die alte und die neue. Die Alte verwest gerade vor sich hin, aber für die neue gibt es noch keine Spiele. Und wer auch gerne mal nen Klassiker spielt kauft am besten noch eine dritte, vierte oder fünfte Konsole


----------



## Turalyon (6. Januar 2014)

Das Angebot an verschiedener Hardware ist aber für manche sehr unübersichtlich und ich glaube, Spieleentwickler haben eine Konsole lieber, weil es da eine feste Hardwarekombination gibt. Beim PC muss ja für alle möglichen Hardwarekonfigurationen getestet werden...


----------



## Rabowke (6. Januar 2014)

DBqFetti schrieb:


> Nein... es sind nur einige Top eSport Titel wie CS oder Dota vertreten.... Dich würde ich ja gerne mal in Dota sehen. Du wirst kaum fünf Minuten brauchen um das Spiel für eure Gegner zu gewinnen und zwar für viele Monate!
> Vielleicht solltest du mal mit Gamen anfangen, anstatt nur zu reden. ^^


Ach bitte ... was willst du mir jetzt erzählen? 

Soll ich dir jetzt etwa erzählen, dass ich mit CS 1.6beta damals in der dt. ESL & CB 2on2 unter den Top 5 war mit meinem Kumpel? Wir mit unserem 5on5 Clan unter den Top 20 waren und ich bei einigen Teams als Spieler ausgeholfen hab? 

Das interessiert doch keine Sau ... 

... du brauchst in DotA und CS genausoviel Skill wie z.B. bei Halo wenn du es Online spielst, also quatsch nicht rum.


----------



## DBqFetti (6. Januar 2014)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........!! 
Traumtänzer
Zusätzlich dass du glaubst alles zu wissen und der Rest hier gar nichts (außer sie reden dir nach der Schnauze) bist du zusätzlich auch noch eSport-Profi der ersten Stunde!
Du hast absolut keinen Plan was du da redest. Spiel Dota erst mal ein paar Monate. Du würdest es zwar nicht zugeben, aber selbst dann siehst du noch kein Land. Vllt kannst du dann einige Kinder davon überzeugen dass du echt gut in dem Spiel wärst, aber nur wenn diese echt schlecht sind.
Du wärst ja immer noch im unranked-Noob-Pool, von nem ranked-Pool gar nicht zu träumen, aber selbst da würde man kontinuierlich den Boden mit dir aufwischen. Aber der unranked-Casual-Pool ist dann schon nicht mehr soooo weit. ERNSTHAFT, du weißt nicht wie komplex Dota ist!!!

Also ich habe 23 Freunde auf Steam die Dota2 spielen und nur ein einziger konnte mit mir zusammen dabei bleiben und ist nicht an den Anforderungen zerbrochen (allerdings spielt er mit mir auch schon seit 2004). Lediglich bei einem zweiten von dem ich weiß dass er gut ist, gestehe ich ihm zu dass er wegen seinem Studium pausiert. Bei dem Rest gilt: Ist Dota zu schwer, bist du zu schlecht. Welcome to Dota, You Suck!



Turalyon schrieb:


> Spieleentwickler haben eine Konsole lieber, weil es da eine feste Hardwarekombination gibt


So wie sie den Cell lieben. Den Stachel in jedem Entwicklerhintern! Von Sony in die PS3 geklatsch weil das halt das letzte Stückchen Hardware war wo man noch irgendwie selber dran beteiligt war. Gott sei Dank hat irgendwem den Verantwortlichen verklickert wie rotzig das Ding ist, die wollten ja sogar auf eine GPU verzichten. Stell sich einer vor die hätten letzendlich wirklich auf den Einkauf von Hardware verzichtet die sie nicht selbst entwickeln können. Die PS3 wäre schneller verschwunden als sie gekommen war. Und es gab ja sogar Entwickler die Sony geraten haben die PS3 einfach ohne große PR vom Markt zu nehmen. So still und heimlich in einer Nacht und Nebelaktion um sie dann durch ein Gerät mit einer anständigen Prozessorarchitektur zu ersetzten und nicht dieses Cell-Fiasko.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Januar 2014)

... lass stecken, ernsthaft diskutieren war bei bzw. mit dir eh noch nicht möglich. 

Nachträglich deinen Text editieren ist was für kleine Mädchen. Aber wie dem auch sei, ich kann selbstverständlich nur für CS sprechen und selbst das ist heute wieder 10 Jahre her, bis 2003 hab ich aktiv gespielt.

Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich in DotA irgendwas reißen würde? In Source heute noch der pG von damals wäre? Wobei pG einfach idiotisch ist.

Nein. Ich würde in so gut wie jedem MP Spiel völlig auf die Fresse bekommen bzw. wie du es so schön ausdrückst: den Boden mit mir wischen.

Und nun? Kein Problem für mich. Damals als Schüler und später Student hatte man eben Zeit wie sonstwas und konnte seine Nächte mit so einem Quark rumbringen, heute haben andere Dinge deutlich höhere Priorität.

Ich finde nur deine beschränkte Sichtweise völlig dämlich, dass angeblich nur PC Spieler Skill bräuchten und Konsoleros nicht. Das ist einfach dumm, sorry. Wobei, nicht sorry. Jemand der Halo oder BF oder auch CoD im Clan und in Ligen spielt, das erfolgreich, der hat auch Skill. Den Skill heißt lediglich Fertigkeit & das wirst du sehr guten Halo Spielern ja wohl nicht abstreiten wollen?


----------



## DBqFetti (6. Januar 2014)

Es ist vollkommen ok wenn man sich irgendwann nicht mehr damit beschäftigen möchte. Aber wenn du, wie du ja selbst sagst, aktiv CS gespielt hast, dann würdest du auch bestätigen dass CS höhere Ansprüche stellen kann als ein CoD.
Und so ist es nun mal auch mit Dota. Mir ist kein zweites Spiel in der Richtung unter gekommen welches es dahingehend mit Dota aufnehmen kann. Vielleicht damals WC3. Aber Dota begann ja eh als eine Mod des selbigen.
CoD ist nun mal kein CS und C&C ist kein WC3 und LoL ist kein Dota usw. Einige Spiele zielen mehr auf casual, andere mehr auf competetive, dies diesen Titeln abzusprechen und sie als schlicht hinzustellen ist einfach nur Rotznäsig.

PS. Ich vermeide nur gerne Doppelposts wenn möglich.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Januar 2014)

DBqFetti schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen ok wenn man sich irgendwann nicht mehr damit beschäftigen möchte. Aber wenn du, wie du ja selbst sagst, aktiv CS gespielt hast, dann würdest du auch bestätigen dass CS höhere Ansprüche stellen kann als ein CoD.
> Und so ist es nun mal auch mit Dota. Mir ist kein zweites Spiel in der Richtung unter gekommen welches es dahingehend mit Dota aufnehmen kann. Vielleicht damals WC3. Aber Dota begann ja eh als eine Mod des selbigen.
> CoD ist nun mal kein CS und C&C ist kein WC3 und LoL ist kein Dota usw. Einige Spiele zielen mehr auf casual, andere mehr auf competetive, dies diesen Titeln abzusprechen und sie als schlicht hinzustellen ist einfach nur Rotznäsig.


Entschuldige bitte, *du* hast doch behauptet, dass Konsolenspiele keinen Skill erfordern & Casualspiele seien! Allein darum geht es doch in dieser Diskussion. 

Mein kleiner Hinweis bzgl. Terraria war eigentlich eher zum Schmunzeln gemeint.



> PS. Ich vermeide nur gerne Doppelposts wenn möglich.


Ist ja auch löblich, nur ist es halt doof wenn man selbst bereits geantwortet hat und du dann noch weiter Text schreibst.

Aber damit wir diese leidige Diskussion mal abkürzen: ich behaupte nachwievor, das auch Konsolenspiele Skill erfordern ... Punkt.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

Hast du eigentlich nichts Besseres zu tun, als immer noch hier zu diskutieren, Rabauke? Und das noch an einem Feiertag? 



> Darum finde ich diese ganzen Diskussionen sowas von dümmlich und ich sitze meistens nur mit einem ./facepalm vor meinem PC, wobei bei einigen Kommentaren ein einfacher ./facepalm leider nicht reicht


Ach, so gehts mir bei jedem zweiten Kommentar von dir oder Bonkic. Damit muss man leben, wenn man in Foren unterwegs ist...


----------



## Rabowke (6. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich nichts Besseres zu tun, als immer noch hier zu diskutieren, Rabauke? Und das noch an einem Feiertag?


Feiertag? Gnhihihihi ... der war gut. In Berlin ist kein Feiertag und selbst wenn, wäre ich auf Arbeit!


----------



## dieselpark (6. Januar 2014)

cpginx schrieb:


> Pro Konsole:
> 1. *Feste Hardware hat ihre Vorteile gerade im Multiplayer haben alle die
> gleichen Voraussetzungen (inkl. Eingabegeräte)*
> 2. Keine Cheater da geschlossenes System
> ...


 Herzlichen Glückwunsch für den dümmsten Beitrag hier seit langem mit lauter falschen/teilweise falschen Fakten


----------



## Bonkic (6. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ach, so gehts mir bei jedem zweiten Kommentar von dir oder Bonkic. Damit muss man leben, wenn man in Foren unterwegs ist...


 
nur bei jedem zweiten?
jetzt bin ich enttäuscht von mir selbst.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur bei jedem zweiten?
> jetzt bin ich enttäuscht von mir selbst.


 Nobody's perfect. 


@Rabowke
Hahahahaha......
Hatte ich doch glatt vergessen, dass heilige 3 Köngilein nicht überall ein Feiertag ist. Hach, ist das schön...


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Januar 2014)

dieselpark schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch für den dümmsten Beitrag hier seit langem mit lauter falschen/teilweise falschen Fakten


 
Wie wärs denn dann, wenn du wenigstens die richtigen Fakten lieferst? Korrigierst? Beleidigen kann jeder.


----------



## Theojin (6. Januar 2014)

Mir fällt seit 13 Jahren kein Grund mehr ein, warum ich mir eine Konsole zulegen müßte. Plattformgebundene Spiele gehen mir vollkommen am Allerwertesten vorbei. Wer seine Spiele nicht auf dem PC veröffentlicht, der verdient halt kein Geld an mir.


----------



## cpginx (6. Januar 2014)

dieselpark schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch für den dümmsten Beitrag hier seit langem mit lauter falschen/teilweise falschen Fakten


Dumm aha ! Sehr hohes Niveau
Atekulier dich mal und greif nicht direkt jemanden an, der eine andere Meinung ist als du.

Zu 1 Wie siehst du es den?  Meine Meinung steht ja da .......
Zu 3 du kennst den Begriff des "Überzeichnen" oder auch "Übertreiben" sicherlich oder etwa nicht ?
Ach ja wenn du richtige Daten möchtest: Shader – Wikipedia  usw.
Zu 5 siehe Post weiter oben, aber für dich hier .... 


> Zu 5.
> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/sho...05#post3300405
> dazu noch Maus + Tastatur
> Also wenn ich mir das anschaue ist die PS4 weit vorne
> ...


Kindergarten


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

cpginx schrieb:


> Pro Konsole:
> 1. Feste Hardware hat ihre Vorteile gerade im Multiplayer haben alle die
> gleichen Voraussetzungen (inkl. Eingabegeräte)


Es gibt sehr wohl auch Geräte für die Konsolen, mit denen man z.B. auch mit Maus+Tastatur zocken kann. Außerdem ist der Punkt für SP/Koop Zocker natürlich völlig irrelevant. 


> 2. Keine Cheater da geschlossenes System


Es gibt sehr wohl Cheating auf den Konsolen. Und auch diese Punkt ist für SP/Koop Zocker irrelevant.


> 3. Hardware wird richtig ausgenutzt / Optimiert -
> auf dem PC muss man sich gleich eine neue Graka kaufen wenn ´
> Shader 15.3 + Direct X 25 + 12 GB Ram zum spielen verlangt wird.
> Egal ob es Sinn macht oder nicht. Es wird nicht Optimiert.


Das ist abhängig von den Entwicklern und kein fester Tatsachenbestand. Es gibt durchaus auch Spiele, die auf dem PC deutlich besser laufen und besser aussehen. Nimm z.B. mal AC 4 BF. Die allermeisten Titel auf dem PC lassen sich auf niedrigen Einstellungen auch mit älterer/billiger Hardware zocken. Dass Activision wenig Interesse an der PC Plattform hat, weiß man ja nicht erst seit dem neuesten CoD....


> 4. Stromverbauch


Das ist richtig. Aber ich denke nicht, dass das für leidenschaftliche Zocker jetzt der hauptsächliche Kaufgrund für eine Konsole ist. Ein kleiner Röhrenmonitor braucht ja auch weniger Strom als ein 60 Zoll Plasma-TV und trotzdem würden sich die meisten Zocker wohl eher für den großen TV entscheiden....


> 5. Anschaffungspreis + (und zum Thema Steamsales - wer kauft den Vollpreisspiele - Mediamarkt Neujahrsangebot  oder UK Import und durch PS+/XB Gold umsonst Spiele zocken)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cpginx (6. Januar 2014)

@*LordCrash* 
Also Cheater gibt es keine auf der PS4 und XO da sie nicht gehackt wurden.
Zum Thema Hardware ausnutzen sicherlich gibt es Entwickler die nur hin und her Portieren.
Es muss ja auch Geld gemacht werden. Eine PC-Version kann niemals so Optimiert werden 
wie auf Konsolen, da es zig tausend Varianten an möglichen PC-Konfigurationen gibt. 
Die alle bedient werden wollen. Eine gezielte Optimierung ist nicht möglich.
Die Exklusive sind bei mir zb. der Grund warum ich PC und Konsole habe. 
Ein Uncharted, Forza, God of War sind schon was feines und leider nicht auf PC
verfügbar. Zum Thema PS+ / XO  ich finde einen Service gut wenn er mir die Cheater 
vom Hals hält und nebenbei es noch Spiele umsonst gibt (im Falle von Sony ist es ja eher ein Verleih) garnicht so schlecht.

Der PC hat den grossen Vorteil als Arbeitsgerät zu dienen für Büro , Entwicklung, Medien usw..
der Nachteil beim PC sehe ich in der geringen Anzahl an Spielern gegenüber den Konsolen.
Dadurch ist der Support für PC meistens schlechter.


----------



## Enisra (6. Januar 2014)

cpginx schrieb:


> @*LordCrash*
> Also Cheater gibt es keine auf der PS4 und XO da sie nicht gehackt wurden.


 
Ha HAHA
Junge, ich glaube du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung wie das mit dem Spiele hacken funktioniert, oder?


----------



## cpginx (6. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ha HAHA
> Junge, ich glaube du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung wie das mit dem Spiele hacken funktioniert, oder?


 Erleuchte mich. Bin gespannt was kommt. Hätte gern ein Aimbot mit allen drum und dran (Glow + Radar usw.) für Killzone (ps4).
Ahnung haben ist immer Relativ. Custom Code auf einer Konsole auszuführen .... wie gesagt bin gespannt und bitte keine PS3 oder Xbox360 Screens - PS4 ist interessant.


----------



## Batze (6. Januar 2014)

Hm, 10 Gründe.
Ich brauche nur 1 Grund und der heißt einfach eben PC.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

cpginx schrieb:


> @*LordCrash*
> Also Cheater gibt es keine auf der PS4 und XO da sie nicht gehackt wurden.


Ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit, keine Sorge...



> Zum Thema Hardware ausnutzen sicherlich gibt es Entwickler die nur hin und her Portieren.
> Es muss ja auch Geld gemacht werden. Eine PC-Version kann niemals so Optimiert werden
> wie auf Konsolen, da es zig tausend Varianten an möglichen PC-Konfigurationen gibt.
> Die alle bedient werden wollen. Eine gezielte Optimierung ist nicht möglich.


Optimierung heißt ja nicht, dass auch wirklich 100% meiner Hardware wirklich genutzt werden. Optimierung heißt, dass ein hoher Prozentsatz meiner Leistungsreserven nutzbar sind. Natürlich wird es auf dem PC niemals das Maß an Optimierung geben wie auf Konsolen. 10%, 20%, 30% Verlust oder sogar mehr - je nach Portierung und Entwicklungsphilosophie - sind durchaus realistisch imo. Aber das macht die Konsole nicht besser. Wenn die Konsole überhaupt ein besseres P/L-Verhältnis hat, dann nur zu Release und vielleicht 1-2 Jahre danach. Nach dieser Zeit ist ein Pc sogar inkl. des Leistungsverlustes in der Anschaffung billiger.



> Die Exklusive sind bei mir zb. der Grund warum ich PC und Konsole habe.
> Ein Uncharted, Forza, God of War sind schon was feines und leider nicht auf PC
> verfügbar.


Schon klar. Wenn man die unbedingt spielen will, muss man sich eine Konsole holen. Aber gibt auch so genug Angebot um ohne diese Titel auszukommen. Ich habe diese Titel bisher nicht wirklich vermisst. 



> Zum Thema PS+ / XO  ich finde einen Service gut wenn er mir die Cheater
> vom Hals hält und nebenbei es noch Spiele umsonst gibt (im Falle von Sony ist es ja eher ein Verleih) garnicht so schlecht.


Was haben PS+ und XB Gold mit Cheatern zu tun? Die Spiele sind nicht umsonst, sondern im Abonnement inklusive. Das ist nur PR-Gesülze von Sony und MS...



> Der PC hat den grossen Vorteil als Arbeitsgerät zu dienen für Büro , Entwicklung, Medien usw..
> der Nachteil beim PC sehe ich in der geringen Anzahl an Spielern gegenüber den Konsolen.
> Dadurch ist der Support für PC meistens schlechter.


Das ist ein Scherz, oder? Auf dem PC gibt es viel, VIEL mehr Spiele als auf den Konsolen...


----------



## dieselpark (6. Januar 2014)

cpginx schrieb:


> @*LordCrash*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bestimmt nicht 

Der wichtigste Vorteil wurde hier vergessen: Modding. Und ich meine damit nicht Cheats und Hacks, sondern neu erstellte Inhalte die ein altes Spiel auch jahrelang nach Release noch pflegen und interessant machen, und zwar kostenlos. Zb. hier


----------



## cpginx (6. Januar 2014)

Modding ist super, aber es wird immer weniger Angeboten. 
Da die Spiele zu langlebig werden und man ja den Nachfolger kaufen soll 
Titanfall nur eventuell - Neue Unreal Engine (kein Contest) 
Sicherlich gibt es auch gute BSP. wie Skyrim , allg. Valve usw. aber
die tendenz geht Richtung wenig Mod support!


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

cpginx schrieb:


> Modding ist super, aber es wird immer weniger Angeboten.
> Da die Spiele zu langlebig werden und man ja den Nachfolger kaufen soll
> Titanfall nur eventuell - Neue Unreal Engine (kein Contest)
> Sicherlich gibt es auch gute BSP. wie Skyrim , allg. Valve usw. aber
> die tendenz geht Richtung wenig Mod support!


Nur weil EA und Activision keine Lust auf Modsupport haben, geht der Trend nicht weg davon. Außerdem gibts auch für viele Spiele ohne offiziellen Modsupport Inhalte zum Download. Ganz zu schweigen von den vielen kleineren Spielen...


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2014)

cpginx schrieb:


> der Nachteil beim PC sehe ich in der geringen Anzahl an Spielern gegenüber den Konsolen.
> Dadurch ist der Support für PC meistens schlechter.


 Einfach mal Amazon aufrufen und links im Menü die Anzahl der Spiele anschauen:

XBox 360: 8.818
PS3: 8.397
Wii: 7.395
PC: *23*.805

We have a winner.
Aufgrund der Abwärtskompatibilität kann man auf dem PC dann auch noch nahezu jedes Spiel jeder Generation irgendwie zum Laufen kriegen, was ein weiterer Vorteil ist..


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> XBox 360: 8.818
> PS3: 8.397
> Wii: 7.395


 
wobei ich diese zahlen für extrem zu hoch gegriffen halte. 
das wären pro jahr im schnitt circa 1.000 releases, also etwa 3/tag.
kann das wirklich sein?
da sind garantiert jede menge doppelungen etc. dabei.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nobody's perfect.
> 
> 
> @Rabowke
> ...



Naja nicht alle sind Katholiken....


----------



## MichaelG (7. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wobei ich diese zahlen für extrem zu hoch gegriffen halte.
> das wären pro jahr im schnitt circa 1.000 releases, also etwa 3/tag.
> kann das wirklich sein?
> da sind garantiert jede menge doppelungen etc. dabei.


 
Doppelungen sind garantiert dabei. Bei manchen Games (siehe AC 4) gibts ja allein schon 5-6 Fassungen vom gleichen Spiel (Normal, Special Edition, Digital Deluxe Edition, Skull Edition, Bucaneer Edition und Black Chest Edition; hab ich eine vergessen ?). Bei den Vorgängerversionen ab AC 2 siehts nicht viel anders aus. 

Bei sehr vielen Spielen gibt es mindestens 2 Fassungen (1 x Vanilla und 1 x Sammleredition/Vorbestellversion/Limited Edition oder weißderteufelwiedieluxusversiongenanntwird). Das gehört mittlerweile bei fast jedem Spiel zum guten Ton. Das gilt dann aber in vielen Fällen auch für die Konsolenfassungen. Ob DLC extra gezählt werden ist auch nicht klar.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das gilt dann aber in vielen Fällen auch für die Konsolenfassungen


 
ich rede doch sogar nur von den konsolen-fassungen.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Januar 2014)

Wieso sollen Konsolenfassungen doppelt sein ? Es gibt doch die Kategorien X360, PS3, PS4 und XBONE sowie WII und WII U. Wenn beträfen die Doppelungen halt nur die speziellen Editionen vom gleichen Spiel. Wobei es natürlich noch die Platinum-Reihe bei der PS3 und sicher bald auch für die PS4 geben wird. Vergleichbares gibts sicher auch bei der X-Box (keine Ahnung).


----------



## Rabowke (7. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was haben PS+ und XB Gold mit Cheatern zu tun?


Ernsthaft die Frage? Eine ganze Menge. Was passiert dir, wenn du in einem PC Spiel betrügst? Nichts. Früher wurde ggf. dein CD Key (temporär) gesperrt, einfach einen neuen besorgt und gut ist.

Wenn dein gesamter Account bei MS und/oder Sony gesperrt wird, wiegt das deutlich mehr und ging früher soweit, dass sogar einige Features auf der Konsole gesperrt wurden, z.B. die Installation von Spielen auf einer gesperrten Konsole. Das hat MS aber nach ein paar Monaten aufgehoben, soll dir aber verdeutlichen, das so eine Account oder gar Konsolensperre tiefgreifender ist als das Betrügen auf dem PC.



> Die Spiele sind nicht umsonst, sondern im Abonnement inklusive. Das ist nur PR-Gesülze von Sony und MS...


Die Spiele sind umsonst, denn gerade bei MS ist der Preis für Gold gleich, egal ob mit oder ohne Spiele. Bei Sony weiß ich es nicht, aber IMO ist es hier genauso. Die Spiele bei MS Gold ist scheisse, keine Frage. 

Aber PSN+ ist wirklich gut. Vorallem bleiben die Spiele solange auf deinem Account bzw. Festplatte, bis du sie löscht. Dann bekommst du sie *nicht* wieder. Bis dahin aber alles kein Problem.



> Das ist ein Scherz, oder? Auf dem PC gibt es viel, VIEL mehr Spiele als auf den Konsolen...


... das stimmt. Sehr viel, VIEL mehr Rotz inklusive, so fair muss man auch sein.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wieso sollen Konsolenfassungen doppelt sein ? Es gibt doch die Kategorien X360, PS3, PS4 und XBONE sowie WII und WII U. Wenn beträfen die Doppelungen halt nur die speziellen Editionen vom gleichen Spiel. Wobei es natürlich noch die Platinum-Reihe bei der PS3 und sicher bald auch für die PS4 geben wird. Vergleichbares gibts sicher auch bei der X-Box (keine Ahnung).


 
irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei...

außerdem hast du doch grad selbst noch behauptet, dass da "garantiert doppelungen dabei" sind.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Januar 2014)

Klar reden wir aneinander vorbei. Welche Doppelungen sollte es denn sonst noch geben (außer den unterschiedlichen Fassungen von ein und dem gleichen Spiel) ? Das gilt dann aber bis auf wenige Ausnahmen für alle Plattformen und nicht nur für die Konsolen. Es gibt ja auch die Green Pepper Fassungen oder ähnliche bei den PC-Games.

Weil Du schriebst ja Du redest "nur" von den Konsolen.


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wobei ich diese zahlen für extrem zu hoch gegriffen halte.
> das wären pro jahr im schnitt circa 1.000 releases, also etwa 3/tag.
> kann das wirklich sein?
> da sind garantiert jede menge doppelungen etc. dabei.


 Die gibt es bei PC Spielen aber ebenso:
- Normale Edition
- Deluxe Edition 
- Collectors Edition mit Schatzkiste, Flagge, Figur etc
- GotY Version mit allen DLCs
- Zusammengefasstes Pack mit Teil 1-3
- Zusammengefasstes Pack als Collector's Edition
- spätere Dumpingpreis Version
...


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die gibt es bei PC Spielen aber ebenso:


 
sicher.
ich behaupte ja auch gar nix anderes.
nur habe ich mich auf die konsolen beschränkt, weil es dort nunmal recht einfach zu berechnen ist, da wir unter anderem ein festes launch-datum haben. 
ich weiß zb nämlich nicht, wie alt das älteste pc-spiel ist, das amazon im katalog hat. bei xbox 360/ps3/ und wii weiß ich das schon.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Januar 2014)

Deshalb sag ich ja am Verhältnis verschiebt sich da nicht viel. Zumal Amazon sicher nicht jedes PC-Spiel aber auch nicht jedes Konsolenspiel im Programm hat. 

Mich würde z.B. hier durchaus mal der amerikanische oder asiatische Markt interessieren. Da gibts sicherlich Releases für Konsolen die wir nicht mal mit Namen kennen.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Deshalb sag ich ja am Verhältnis verschiebt sich da nicht viel.



mir gings auch kein bisschen um das verhältnis.
man muss nicht aus allem ein pc-vs-konsolen-ding machen.  



> Da gibts sicherlich Releases für Konsolen die wir nicht mal mit Namen kennen.


schau mal in die japan-charts. 
 dort gibts ganze genres, die wir hier nicht kennen. otome zb.


----------



## Exar-K (7. Januar 2014)

Bei den Amazonzahlen sind auch immer unzählige Importfassungen von jedem Titel dabei.
Das treibt den Zähler nach oben.


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mir gings auch kein bisschen um das verhältnis.


 Ursprünglich ging es aber eben genau um das Verhältnis:


cpginx schrieb:


> der Nachteil beim PC sehe ich in der geringen Anzahl an Spielern gegenüber den Konsolen.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ernsthaft die Frage? Eine ganze Menge. Was passiert dir, wenn du in einem PC Spiel betrügst? Nichts. Früher wurde ggf. dein CD Key (temporär) gesperrt, einfach einen neuen besorgt und gut ist.
> 
> Wenn dein gesamter Account bei MS und/oder Sony gesperrt wird, wiegt das deutlich mehr und ging früher soweit, dass sogar einige Features auf der Konsole gesperrt wurden, z.B. die Installation von Spielen auf einer gesperrten Konsole. Das hat MS aber nach ein paar Monaten aufgehoben, soll dir aber verdeutlichen, das so eine Account oder gar Konsolensperre tiefgreifender ist als das Betrügen auf dem PC.


Das kann dir auf dem PC ebenfalls passieren, wenn du bei einem Steam, Uplay oder Originspiel cheatest. Abgesehen davon bin ich mir nicht mal sicher, ob eine Accountsperre wegen Cheatens - egal ob auf PC oder Konsole - überhaupt mit deutschem Recht übereinstimmt. 



> Die Spiele sind umsonst, denn gerade bei MS ist der Preis für Gold gleich, egal ob mit oder ohne Spiele. Bei Sony weiß ich es nicht, aber IMO ist es hier genauso. Die Spiele bei MS Gold ist scheisse, keine Frage.


Das ist doch egal. Du bezahlst Gold. Spiele sind Teil von Gold. Du bezahlst die Spiele, in dem du Gold bezahlst. Da ist gar nichts umsonst...

Wenn ich ein PC Games Abo habe und jeden Monat ein Vollversion bekomme, dann ist das genau dasselbe. Ich bezahle die Zeitschrift und die Vollversion ist Zeil des Abonnements. Das ist keine "gratis" Vollversion, sondern eine Vollversion, die im Rahmen meines Abonnements bezahlt wird und zwar von mir. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach, aber das PR von MS und Sony scheint wirklich sehr erfolgreich zu sein, da das scheinbar so wenige kapieren... 



> Aber PSN+ ist wirklich gut. Vorallem bleiben die Spiele solange auf deinem Account bzw. Festplatte, bis du sie löscht. Dann bekommst du sie *nicht* wieder. Bis dahin aber alles kein Problem.


Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, dass der Service per se schlecht ist. Für manche mag es sich durchaus "lohnen". Wer seine Lieblingsspiele aber zu Release kauft, hat wenig davon, wenn er sie Monate später noch mal "geliehen" bekommt. Zumal ja Sony bestimmt, welche Spiele in das Programm aufgenommen werden. Ähnlich sehe ich das übrigens auch beim PC Games Abo. Für einen Vielspieler wie mich ist die Vollversion eigentlich völlig wertlos, weil ich sie in 99% der Fälle schon besitze oder mich das entsprechende Spiel überhaupt nicht interessiert. Im Grunde bezahle ich also etwas, was ich nicht brauche. So sehe ich das bei PSN+ und Xbox Gold auch. Eigentlich bezahlt man etwas, das man VIELLEICHT brauchen könnte. Und dadurch wird sogar noch verschleiert, dass man etwas bezahlt, was eigentlich eh umsonst sein sollte, nämlich die Nutzung der Onlineservices. Das stehe ich diesen Programmen auch so skeptisch gegenüber....



> ... das stimmt. Sehr viel, VIEL mehr Rotz inklusive, so fair muss man auch sein.


Ich würde behaupten, es gibt auch sehr viel mehr GUTE Spiele auf dem PC. Natürlich sind auch weniger gute Spiele dabei (sogar eine ganze Menge). Aber wenn man sich mal anschaut, was für die Next-Gen Konsolen zu haben ist und was man auf dem PC spielen kann, dann stellt sich die Frage doch gar nicht.


----------

